#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-14
<cyberanger> did ubuntu change their upstart config recently
<cyberanger> "Upstart is a replacement for the traditional sysvinit package, and runs as process #1. Through upstart, we are able to have an event-driven process, whilst at the same time retaining compatibility for the original sysvinit behaviour. "
<cyberanger> and the reason I ask, is the original sysvinit behaviour for removing a startup script seems to be gone
<cyberanger> sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove can't find anything to remove, and it still runs at boot (and that's the name for openssh-server, worked before, and I've manually checked incase that was renamed)
<wrst> cyberanger you are over my head and knowledge. on that :)
<cyberanger> figured it was outside most of the channels membership area
<cyberanger> just not a common reason for this I suppose
<cyberanger> I used it back in college, and just started services manually via a bash script
<wrst> I can not believe you would be into something uncommon cyberanger
<cyberanger> ./startservices.sh college|home|all|travel|hotspot|none
<cyberanger> and that helped out (college policy was unclear on avahi, for example, I bet I pushed the admins buttons enough as it was, no point adding to the fire)
<wrst> oh btw cyberanger I am typing to you via quassel on android :)
<cyberanger> I also attached to school a little script that changed my mac address (the only wifi login is an approved mac address and knowing a hidden ssid, kinda weak)
<cyberanger> travel randomly swapped the mac addresses, and turned off all services, same for hotspot
<cyberanger> it's a really useful script, that this issue is breaking
<wrst> I see I am never that sneaky
<cyberanger> nothing sneaky about it
<cyberanger> well, maybe a little, if nobody sees some giveaways
<cyberanger> at hotspots and public networks, just a little extra privacy
<cyberanger> and at college I had to use the same mac address everyday (or more paperwork I suppose)
<cyberanger> the rest of the script focused on sneaky buggers port scanning my system, trying to break into my laptop (or just to not look so much like a server
<cyberanger> and now I wouldn't be that sneaky, tether my android phone and just avoid their network
<cyberanger> or use my phone instead
<cyberanger> no need for a full laptop to fire up quassel and chat on irc
<wrst> is your android rooted?
<cyberanger> right? ;-) (however I prefer irssi or weechat)
<wrst> I don't need a laptop now cyberanger
<cyberanger> yes, and loaded with CM7
<wrst> hmm I may do that sometime
<wrst> hello Xpistos
<cyberanger> but I didn't need to root to tether, my phone has that stock
<Xpistos> Hey cyberanger Are  yoiu on
<cyberanger> (well, after T-Mobile pushed out one OTA update, enabled it and wifi calling)
<wrst> I have options that don't require rooting but backdoorish
<cyberanger> Xpistos: yeah
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, I just use the front door
<Xpistos> hey can you guys try to go on http://alt3redegos.com and let me know if you can get to it?
 * cyberanger puts on his boots, walks over to alt3redegos
 * cyberanger knocks on the door, it answeres
<cyberanger> Xpistos: all good
<Xpistos> really?
<Xpistos> I can't get on
<cyberanger> yeah
<Xpistos> how can I flush my dns?
<Xpistos> I am not sure how to in linux
<wrst> works for me Xpistos
<Xpistos> damn it!
<cyberanger> and all of his nameservers are responding
 * wrst heads for bed
<cyberanger> Xpistos: did you install any dns caching tools
<Xpistos> no but tell me and I will
<cyberanger> wrst: running from the problems, nice luxury
<cyberanger> see you tommorow
<Xpistos> night wrst
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I don't mind telling you, but that means there's no dns cache to flush atm
<cyberanger> however your router or browser is a thought
<cyberanger> what's your browser?
<Xpistos> chrome and firefox
<cyberanger> have you been trying both?
<Xpistos> yep
<Xpistos> I can't get to ae/antyhing
<Xpistos> but I can ftp to the site
<cyberanger> via domain or ip
<cyberanger> man, I'm used to some daylight right about now
<wrst> cyberanger: this clock change stuff is stupid
<cyberanger> it used to make some sense
<cyberanger> until they changed the dates it applied on
<cyberanger> they've tweaked it beyond any reason
<wrst> cyberanger if I hear one more person talk about enjoying the extra sunlight I will scream
<wrst> when the government has people fooled into thinking they control sunlight its all over!
<cyberanger> but I always enjoy extra sunlight (that's not related to the time change however, jus a matter of our tilt to the sun)
<wrst> yes me too cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> they already have the ability to control (nuclear) winter, what's the harm in sunlight ;-)
<wrst> ohh and calling it fast time or slow time like we can speed up or slow down time!
<cyberanger> well, we can change ones perception on time
<cyberanger> just a matter of adjusting the water treatment chemicals a little
<wrst> yes but me setting thehour hand on the clock doesn't!
<cyberanger> it seems to be doing wonders here, it feels like 7:05
<cyberanger> oh, wait, no, that's just cause they made my clock wrong
<wrst> ha ha it is 7:05 here :)
<wrst> hmm actually 7:08 my server needs to start updating time clock mroe often
<cyberanger> time zone though, your CDT, I'm CST
<cyberanger> err, EDT
<wrst> :)
<wrst> either way it works out :)
<cyberanger> bloddy letters all getting jumbled about
<cyberanger> if I were CST, it'd be the same as MDT
<cyberanger> if I were EST, same as CST
<cyberanger> ugh
<wrst> quit thinking about it. its too confusing :)
<cyberanger> not too confusing, just unnecessary
<wrst> agreed!
<cyberanger> completely unnecessary
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> add power generating stations, and have farmers work when there's work todo, same as me, night or day
<cyberanger> two commonly cited reasons, done
<wrst> yes the farmers don't really care they start at daylight end at dark
<wrst> today it means the farmers miss some prime time television
<wrst> with the clock change
<cyberanger> they used to cite movie theaters as one power using reason, tell them to turn the bloddy AC off in winter, done
<wrst> cyberanger: what do you think about nuclear power.. speaking of power usage
<cyberanger> and not to have it in 32 in summer, buggers try to freeze you out
<wrst> oh i love the temp in the theatres cyberanger one of the few things i like
<cyberanger> I take a more complicated route than most (most are it's the end of the world, or nothing can go wrong)
<cyberanger> I think we don't currently have anything to offset them
<cyberanger> nothing else generates so much power per plant
<wrst> i think we should be using it a lot more personally and that would help with lots of issues
<cyberanger> but I do think that since we cannot deal with the waste, and we do not reprocess like japan (they do it cause they have no native source for fuel, and no space to store it)
<cyberanger> then we need to be looking for other options
<wrst> gotta be some reasonable solution to the waste?
<cyberanger> there isn't that's what makes it a time bomb of sorts
<wrst> but i'm in the use everythign as far as energy goes but i really think we need to be energy independent
<cyberanger> target of oppertunity
<cyberanger> yes, which is why I'm saying get us options that work, not kill oil and coal and nuclear, don't build damns
<cyberanger> every method has down sides
<cyberanger> but we don't need to do MTR mining for coal
<wrst> MTR?
<cyberanger> we can mine in other ways
<cyberanger> MountainTop Removal
<cyberanger> blowing up a mountain, not worried about where the soil or chemicals within go
<cyberanger> changes the landscape overnight, destroys ecosystems overnight too
<wrst> yeah there's not that much of that going on if i'm not mistaken?
<cyberanger> cause they're finally trying to stop that
<wrst> at one time in my area there was some of that or a lot of that and strip mining etc really did do a lot of damage
<cyberanger> but there doesn't need to be alot of that, it's exponentally worse than strip mining
<cyberanger> 40 years of pit or strip mining done in a day
<cyberanger> the coal pocket that we needed 10 years to get out before, under a week
<wrst> but i really beleive we have enough of all the above to work until the next big thing comes out
<cyberanger> that's part of my issue, the next big thing is out
<wrst> what is it ? :)
<cyberanger> but becuase it makes the utilities more of a stock market than an actual utility company in todays sense, they don't want to touch it too much
<cyberanger> solar and wind
<cyberanger> microgeneration
<wrst> saying pretty much every house produces its own power?
<cyberanger> that could offset coal and oil
<cyberanger> well, not every house and done, still need power for factories, bussinesses, places that can't do either
<cyberanger> but we barely utilize geothermal, wind and solar
<cyberanger> and with hydro already on the list
<cyberanger> we could mothball coal plants and reduce reactors a bit
<wrst> that's the thing with me and electric cars... seem kinda useless right now because they are polluting with the coal power plants so whats the difference
<cyberanger> reason for mothballing coal plants instead of outright removal is in a grid failure you gotta bring it back slowly, reconnecting a nuclear plant to the grid instantly would be seen as a surge in current
<cyberanger> too much too quick
<cyberanger> well, electric cars have the advantage of getting pollution out of a city
<cyberanger> nobody puts a coal plant downtown
<wrst> i don't want the pollution in the country cyberanger ;)
<cyberanger> lessens the amount of people exposed, and that's even better when you factor in the amount of nuclear and green, and that cities are the most polluted, cause nobody wants a sucessful public transit system
<cyberanger> wrst: never gonna see zero though, solar power is clean, but the panels are carbon emmiters
<cyberanger> that's why I don't say ditch coal for nuclear, both are unclean
<cyberanger> or add hydro, ecosystem damage
<cyberanger> but if we say no to every method, due to it's downside, we'd have a shortage quickly
<cyberanger> wrst: if we can get it reduced, and we can't import clean energy (well, aside from canada, but they're more likely to import from our coal plants)
<cyberanger> then we've at least reduced both
<wrst> i like the sound of hydrogen as long as it doesn't blow up :)
<cyberanger> I like methane, due to the fact every land fill generates it, nobody will oppose to a power plant there (they approved the landfill, kinda hard to approve anything worse from there)
<cyberanger> and I also would like a helium powered car, get in a wreak, no way to have road rage "I think I've got a fuel leak, I can't hit you, I sound like a girl"
<chibihogoshino> anyone watching yokosonews ?
<cyberanger> yes, but not this moment
<cyberanger> been focused on Libya lately
<wrst> cyberanger:  that sounds good also :)
<cyberanger> methane on helium?
<wrst> both
<wrst> do it all
<cyberanger> well, helium was more joke and wishful thinking, but if it works :-D
<cyberanger> but methane is a possibility
<wrst> i'm for whatever gets us from depending on the mid-east
<wrst> and that includes drilling what we have here
<cyberanger> can you say deepwater horizon
<wrst> i really want us to be rid of that crazy area i don't see that we are going to do anygood there
<wrst> cyberanger: drill on land most of that due to govt regs has been banned
<cyberanger> well, we'd do better if we didn't regulate ourselves away from domestic sources
<wrst> agreed big time cyberanger
<cyberanger> but these companies like more coverups and less regulation
<wrst> not to mention give citizens jobs
<wrst> i'm not for sure that its the companies completely i think the fed has a lot to do with it also
<wrst> granted I think its both
<cyberanger> I hate to say it, but this might be one case where a gov't owned competitor isn't horrible
<wrst> i'm all for a free market but fact is with energy we don't have one
<cyberanger> well, we do, we have the freedom to deal with higher costs here, or any dictatorship elsewhere willing to sell
<cyberanger> it's a free market, our options just suck
<wrst> yeah but in the truest since dealing with opec is not free market
<wrst> we need open source energy cyberanger ;)
<cyberanger> but it's not just opec, we've got other ditactorships to utilize too
<wrst> yeah i'm not wild about dealing with dictatorships or china which probably falls somewhat under dictatorship
<cyberanger> somewhat, how about entirely
<cyberanger> and I'd say russia too
<wrst> agreed there also cyberanger
<cyberanger> russia used to be a one party system, the Lubyanka gang just learned it's easier to manulapite a multiparty system
<cyberanger> they used to have little options for press, and lacked freedom of the press, now they have freedom of the press, and many options to bully into keeping quiet
<cyberanger> buying from Gazprom or any other russian source is impossible anyhow, both china and russia don't want to sell
<wrst> uhh thinking about the world hacks me off cyberanger :)
<wrst> cyberanger:  have you tried natty out yet? :)
<cyberanger> Hack the planet!
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> I have, openbox runs great on it
<wrst> cool cyberanger
<wrst> i'm using stock unity and all is good so far for me
<cyberanger> oh, were you asking if I was running unity or gnome ;-)
<wrst> oh no cyberanger i knew better than that :P
<cyberanger> hehe
<wrst> but unity to me is looking much better than gnome shell
<cyberanger> well, that says little to me
<cyberanger> not a unity fan
<cyberanger> but also aware that gnome shell left something to be desired
<cyberanger> still gotta figure out what may have changed with upstart
<cyberanger> unfortunately
<wrst> yeah cyberanger gnome shell in its current form... kde 4
<wrst> if not worse
<wrst> IMHO
<cyberanger> worse
<cyberanger> kde 4 was a mistake, but something to fall back on existed
<cyberanger> gnome shell, not really any version felt right
<cyberanger> (granted, I wasn't much of a fan of kde, but I can at least say I used it for awhile, it worked)
<cyberanger> wrst: did you see sunday's chalkboard gag on the sispsons?
<wrst> no i did not cyberanger?
<cyberanger> "Daylight Savings" is not a failed bank
<cyberanger> seems they like the idea as much as us
<wrst> ha ha awesoem cyberanger
<Mighty_Penguin> wrst, last night I appear to have upgraded my 10.10 install to 11.04
<wrst> uhh Mighty_Penguin did you mean to do that?
<Mighty_Penguin> it was interesting, I logged into my fresh install, go to facebook, and I noticed my email predefined lol
<Mighty_Penguin> not really but it doesn't hurt I guess
<vychune> o/
<wrst> ok just watched this video on gnome shell and it looks better than the last time i tried it
<wrst> http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/2011/03/first-look-at-fedora-15-alpha-1-with-gnome-shell/
<cyberanger> the annoying part of the upgrade is my local mirror isn't setup for that yet
<cyberanger> so it defeats the purpose atm
<Juzzy> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/140_40.php
<wrst> wow Juzzy
<chibihogoshino> its crazy how many quakes that part of the world has gotten in the last few days
<wrst> yeah chibihogoshino hard to imagine
<chibihogoshino> i dont have to imagine it ..
<wrst> ?
<chibihogoshino> its going on now ..
<chibihogoshino> can i install linux onto a headless server without a monitor ?
<wrst> cyberanger: ^^^^
<chibihogoshino> yea.. you beet me to it
<wrst> chibihogoshino: i'm betting there is a way i generally hook a mon. up but i bet there is a way and cyberanger knows it :)
<chibihogoshino> i dont one to hook up tho ..
<chibihogoshino> im thining of having a ssh server start and and then sshing into the box and running the install from a remote x session
<wrst> chibihogoshino: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250609
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> yeah im not going to do it that way
<cyberanger> there is a way, but how many steps are you willing to add
<cyberanger> that's kinda the annoyance with that
<cyberanger> plus I'm unaware of any of those methods applying to ubuntu
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: what about the remote x session thing ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: not aware of that in the installer
<cyberanger> and it's easier to use a text based installer
<cyberanger> but ubuntu stripped that out of the debian installer they use afaik
<cyberanger> and I think you still have to start it with a head
<cyberanger> surely there's some headless options, but for the effort, I'd barrow a monitor for 15 minutes
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-15
<chris4585> so I'd love to try unity on my laptop / desktop but the video card drivers seem to not allow compiz to work for me :|
<chris4585> hrm well I take that back on my laptop, the driver is downloading now woot
<chibihogoshino> chris4585: why didnt the ubiquity installer not work with the old script ?
<chris4585> chibihogoshino?
<chibihogoshino> the old version of magic live .. the ubiquity wouldnt install for some reason.. i dont remember why that that ..
<chibihogoshino> there was a script or something think
<chris4585> I seem to remember something about that.. but bbiab
<chibihogoshino> ok
 * cyberanger has finished installing asterisk, now to configure it
<cyberanger> first time doing this on ubuntu
<cyberanger> should be intresting
<cyberanger> anyone else doing anything intresting
<chris4585> cyberanger, playing with unity
<chris4585> I realize now that its important to have a clickable icon on the desktop to reset unity..
<cyberanger> kinda unfortunate, no backup option
<cyberanger> and removing the ability to restart xorg (however there's ways around that issue, re-enable it, or drop to a shell and restart gdm)
<chris4585> cyberanger, it would be useful to have a way to backup to gdm
<chris4585> or at least have something similar to win7 / vista
<chris4585> when ctrl+alt+del or is it backspace? whatever, when its pressed it brings up options
<chris4585> the exact same should be done on ubuntu in my opinion..
<cyberanger> the gdm service is still there, afaik, but yeah, a way to fallback to gnome per use
<chris4585> the only way it seems to back out when unity / compiz crashes is to right click on desktop > new file > open > navigate to /usr/share/applications
<chris4585> thats rather annoying
<chris4585> thats one way of doing it anyway
<cyberanger> ctrl + alt + f1
<cyberanger> and login there, sudo service gdm restart?
<chris4585> yes but the regular joe doesn't know that
<chris4585> and they shouldn't have to know that either
<chris4585> well this is alpha anyway lol
<cyberanger> lol, I remember showing wrst my "desktop" that way, at least once
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> (and he didn't know about ctrl + alt + f7, to go back, I did feel bad for that bit, having him restart xorg)
<chris4585> must of been a while ago?
<cyberanger> wrst: how long ago was it I showed you my desktop?
<cyberanger> wrst: on your system, with Ctrl + Alt + F1
<cyberanger> chris4585: not too long, I think
<chris4585> oh, well wrst learned the hard way then lol
<chris4585> pressing alt with left/right will also get you back
<chris4585> eventually
<cyberanger> not from a tty
<cyberanger> well, actually, that might work (that might be something I tweaked for hotkey functions)
<chris4585> uh
<chris4585> if you keep pressing alt and hit either left or right it will eventually get you to the desktop if xorg is running
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> gotcha
<chris4585> well thats what it does not tweaked :P
<cyberanger> and also, you've sidestepped xorg by pressing ctrl alt f1
<cyberanger> xorg loses control of keyboard events (and everything else) since tty1 has focus
<chris4585> I usually never press f1, I just generally ger in the area of f1 - f6
<chris4585> get*
<wrst> cyberanger :P
<cyberanger> wrst: when was that (and did you just do that again? kinda a long time to get here, just to stick your tounge out)
<chris4585> wrst, unity is coming along, the only thing I really don't like about it is dash and the lack of... working well
<wrst> ha ha in the hospital right now cyberanger and been a while back
<cyberanger> chris4585: I don't use any login manager (I install some, usually SLiM, seems a little more tweaker-friendly compared to kdm or gdm)
<cyberanger> wrst: that time already? congrats!
<wrst> chris4585 agree rocky or awn is better I think, but they have time
<cyberanger> chris4585: it was a while ago ;-)
<chris4585> cyberanger, ?
<wrst> thanks.cyberanger inducing in the morning just getting started tonight
 * wrst is making full use of quasseldroid
<cyberanger> wrst: with DST you lost an hour of sleep, now your about to lose 5 more every night for awhile, you'll need a ton of luck to get sleep now
<cyberanger> chris4585: when I showed wrst my desktop, as he said, a while ago
<cyberanger> and SLiM is a login manager, extremely lightweight (for openbox, that's nice, no need for qt or gtk libs up the wazoo
<cyberanger> GDM is the portion of gnome that does that, amoungst other tasks
<cyberanger> and I just use startx or equavilant command
<cyberanger> lxde-session (I think?) or so on
<chris4585> cyberanger, oh right
<chris4585> yes I know what slim is :)
<chris4585> slim is nice
<cyberanger> yeah, wicd-curses, alsamixer, vlc -I ncurses, and ssh mybox
<cyberanger> not alot needing xorg here
<cyberanger> speeds up boot at a hotspot, when all I want is to chat here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-16
<Dan9186> what is that free work order tracking software RI?
<wrst> cyberanger: may send a noob over here in a few nick is smp_
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yes
<linuxman410> hey let me ask u a question
<cyberanger> ok
<linuxman410> do u know vschune
<linuxman410> maybe it is vychune
<cyberanger> I'm aware of the nick
<cyberanger> never met in person
<linuxman410> i did not they live in  mephis
<linuxman410> i sent them a computer for the person's mom
<cyberanger> I was thinking Jackson, TN, but yeah, kinda far from us
<cyberanger> idk why I was thinking Jackson
<linuxman410> but it looks like ny their email they have a computer shop
<linuxman410> i paid for the shipping and ship them one cause they ask me too'
<cyberanger> for what I'm aware, he's in college, class of 2012 computer specialist
<linuxman410> cyberanger what i am trying to say is i hope they really needed computer
<cyberanger> not an actual shop
<cyberanger> well, yeah, I would too
<cyberanger> better to help those in need
<linuxman410> because i try to give them to those in need only
<linuxman410> i mean i help others too but i expect them to pay their own shipping
<cyberanger> yeah, I understand
<linuxman410> that is the very first time i have paid shipping to ship one to someone i pay it all the time to have them shipped to me
<cyberanger> I'm not aware of anyone being outright dishonest here, and an email address is cheap enough, hard to judge on that
<cyberanger> hope there is never a 1st
<linuxman410> me either
<cyberanger> of what I'm aware, he's a college student, and a fair bit of them work on the side (their bedroom being the "shop") or in a shop, but their wages only offset tution, books and so on
<cyberanger> hence why I'd try not reading into a domain or email address too much
<linuxman410> ok it sounds like it was alright then
<cyberanger> (some of my freelance work started out when I was in college, two years in 2008, some ways my networking and linux knowledge (outside classes) has paid off more than the degree so far)
<cyberanger> (granted, the degree isn't finished, but the certifications seem to be worth more than the degree itself)
<linuxman410> cyberanger i have never been to any tech school but i can fix just about any computer and figured out linux pretty good
<linuxman410> and i have been a tech for over 20 years
<cyberanger> yeah, and I like that better myself (more out of the box critical thinking it seems, compared to degrees and certs)
<cyberanger> but nowadays people want experince, education, and with the recession, they can afford to take their pick
<cyberanger> so I can't blame someone for trying a degree too
<linuxman410> the people who i work on their computers like me better and i have no degrees
<cyberanger> praise the loyal customers, I agree
<cyberanger> learn by doing
<cyberanger> more my thing too
<linuxman410> when i got my job at a computer long time ago before it shut down they choose me over the other guy who had degrees cause i knew more
<linuxman410> store
<cyberanger> and that's shifted some, when you've got to have work exp. for mcdonalds, it'll be hell
<cyberanger> but unfortunately, we're not too far away from that
<linuxman410> i work in a thrift store
<cyberanger> I'm just doing side jobs atm
<linuxman410> the local computer store sends people to me cause they do not know linux or mac
<cyberanger> trying to get something stable for a change
<cyberanger> that's nice
<cyberanger> seems I didn't auto-id after that little netsplit
<linuxman410> cyberanger it happens
<cyberanger> oh of course, and I've got high spirits, never dealt with anyone I regret
<vychune> o/
<linuxman410> i was talking about auto-id
<vychune> linuxman410: missed the package because my phone came the same day
<cyberanger> oh, yeah, that too
<vychune> it should be here today
<linuxman410> vychune they did not leave it
<vychune> said they needed signed auth
<cyberanger> it's up to the driver to leave it, unless it's signature-required, then they can't
<linuxman410> i do not know why everything i order they leave on porch
<cyberanger> and here they will not leave it anymore
<cyberanger> linuxman410: including items needing a signature?
<linuxman410> they must sign it their selfs cause they leave it
<vychune> thats what i said this is my first one
<cyberanger> ah, I chewed them out for leaving an item on my doorstep, from now on they leave it at the apartment office
<linuxman410> vychune i did not sent it requring signature
<cyberanger> they tried to leave my T-Mobile G2 there, had the manager sign it, I was pissed
<cyberanger> a 400 dollar phone, and little keeping it there
<cyberanger> linuxman410: did you insure it? they'll require a sig. for insurance reasons
<linuxman410> cyberanger it comes with insurance automaticly
<vychune> might be because its a comp
<cyberanger> linuxman410: and you didn't raise the value
<cyberanger> vychune: they shouldn't know that
<linuxman410> no
<cyberanger> but a form mixup is possible
<vychune> idk
<cyberanger> and the driver has discrection to raise service
<cyberanger> and some do that to prevent leaving a package
<linuxman410> well maybe the driver did not think it was safe to leave it is his call
<cyberanger> yeah, and I've chewed UPS out for what I percived as a bad call
<cyberanger> such as a 400 dollar smartphone, the office isn't apt 2110 (not my real apt no.)
<cyberanger> it required MY signature
<cyberanger> so nowadays they've been doing a better job
<cyberanger> and I know the drivers for my route, and they do agree
<cyberanger> DHL got it worse, leaving a DSL modem just on the door, ignoring the signature requirement
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> not saying I don't trust the managers, or anyone else for that matter, just that some things shouldn't be tempted
<vychune> ikr
<cyberanger> and those examples were the worst, they violated their own policies
<vychune> LOL
<Xpistos> has anyone been having flash issues lately?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: yes, I have many issues with flash
<cyberanger> more than usual too
<cyberanger> what are you having happen>
<wrst> flash has been OK for me.. 32 or 64 bit?
<vychune> i have on my mac
<cyberanger> wrst: OK, or KO
<vychune> Received a CTCP VERSION from frigg: whats this mean
<cyberanger> frigg is asking about your client
<cyberanger> frigg is a freenode bot
<cyberanger> no harm
<cyberanger> xchat 2.8.8 Linux 2.6.32-27-generic [i686/1.99GHz]
<cyberanger> that's all it sends
<vychune> ohhhhhhh
<vychune> ok
<vychune> cool
<cyberanger> CTCP, Client to Client Protocall
<vychune> leran something everyday huh lol
<vychune> how do you do that?
<vychune> nevermind ill google it
<cyberanger>  /ctcp vychune ping
<cyberanger>  /ctcp vychune version
<vychune> oh
<cyberanger>  /ctcp vychune time
<vychune> ok cool
<vychune> work time gotta jet lol
<vychune> lata and thanks
<wrst> cyberanger actually OK as long as not using the 32 bit wrapper for 64 bit
<Xpistos> her flash is 64bit and it stops working
<Xpistos> IF i go in and reinstall flash it works
<wrst> xpistos is it actually 64 or the packaged one in the wrapper?  I suspect its wrapped I would manually install from adobe
<Xpistos> I think it is the 64
<Xpistos> but I will check
<wrst> I don't think even 10.10 has true 64 bit as it was beta when. released
<Xpistos> I think it is a beta but it has been there since last year
<wrst> yeah they pulled it now its back I would still uninstall and manually install if haaving issues its simple to do
<cyberanger> Xpistos: also, I remove .macromedia and .adobe
<Xpistos> roger
<Xpistos> working on a joomla thing, but I will hollar at  you soon
<cyberanger> seems to fix my current issue (on youtube mainly, but not all, I'll play a video fine, then any other video has a red tint)
<cyberanger> oddly that doesn't seem to affect hulu
<cyberanger> anyone here on AT&T, get ready to hate your ISP
<cyberanger> UBB has left canada for the states, this isn't good
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/netquakes/
<Xpistos> hey wrst, what are you putting in to remove that stuff like flash* and Shockwave* ?
<Xpistos> okay I uinstalled flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree and mint-flashplugin-x64 and then reinstall the mint-flashplugin-x64 and it appears to be working. we will see how long it lasts.
<wrst> sounds like you had a lot of flash plugins xpistos
<Xpistos> I think I did it when i installed hulu desktop on her computer
<wrst> yeah but if that doesn't get it a ma ual install should fix you up
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I'm the one removing $HOME/.macromedia/ and $HOME/.adobe
<Xpistos> oh
<cyberanger> I use find $HOME/.macromedia/ -type f | xargs shred -fuvz
<cyberanger> and find $HOME/.adobe/ -type f | xargs shred -fuvz
<cyberanger> but you don't need to shred the files
<cyberanger> just rm -Rf $HOME/.macromedia/ && rm -Rf $HOME/.adobe/
<cyberanger> (I actually have a bash script I use for it, short 5 liner
<cyberanger> starts firefox, then waits, firefox closes, shreds all files, removes the directories)
<cyberanger> I first did that for privacy reasons (I hate supercookies) but after realizing that it might be equally useful for my issue, gave it another try again
<chibihogoshino> chris4585: http://imagebin.org/143409    do you remember how to fix this ?
<electricus> why would you want to program in c# rather than c++ ?
<electricus> anybody ever program with the .net framework using 'mono'?
<chibihogoshino> no
<cyberanger> electricus: that sounds as fun as eating cardboard
<cyberanger> idk about c# vs c++ however, developers preference perhaps
<electricus> in laymans terminology (conceptually speaking) what is the mono project attempting to accomplish?
<electricus> draw m$ people to linux and still code in .net?
<electricus> or allow open source folk to code in .net ?
<vychune346> linuxman410: ping
<linuxman410> hey how are ya
<vychune346> not good
<linuxman410> why is that
<vychune346> do you have the tracking number for the package
<linuxman410> it is in my wive's car
<linuxman410> i can get tonite about 11
<vychune346> dang lol
<vychune346> they may have lost the package
<linuxman410> well sometimes they deliver late they have run here as late as 6 o clock
<linuxman410> vychune346 i called them one time and they said they delivered up to 7 pm
<vychune346> the infonotice i left is gone they came
<linuxman410> i can drive to my wifes work and get tracking number take about 5 minutes be right back
<vychune346> oh ok wow um thanks
<vychune346> youre really cool dude
<cyberanger> electricus: both
<vychune346> o/
<cyberanger> my understanding is mono is serving both of those goals at least
<electricus> i wonder how many developers are actually developing anything with mono.  i went on the website and there is virtually no documnentation .. just placeholders for future docs
<linuxman410> vychune346 ups website says out for delivery by end of day
<electricus> i ran the mono ide.. it looks pretty nice.. and pasted some c# code into it and it highlighted it pretty nice.. that's my extent
<vychune346> oh ok
<linuxman410> i can email you tracking number if u want it
<electricus> i don't personally wouldn't invest much energy into any ms languages
<vychune346> could u please?
<vychune346> i think postal service hate me lol
<vychune346> *services
<linuxman410> vychune346 tracking number i just emailed it to you it said yesterday they tried delivery at 2:56 pm
<vychune346> already got it
<vychune346> your the worlds greatest
<linuxman410> tracking number or package
<vychune346> both they just left it
<vychune346> brb going to get it
<linuxman410> ok cool
<vychune346> manager's doing a retun gotta wait(his sleezy a**)
<linuxman410> ok
<vychune346> 500 for a tax return
<linuxman410> vychune346 hope u like it it was one of my nicer boxes
<vychune346> he out his mind
<vychune346> i hope i do to lol
<linuxman410> vychune346 that is how much he charges to do taxes
<vychune346> he charged someone that. along with 1000
<vychune346> out his mind
<linuxman410> wow that is high
<vychune346> brb he has a stun gun and he crazy
<linuxman410> vychune346 u back yet
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> barely
<linuxman410> hey i got a question for you whatever happen to exodus_ms
<linuxman410> i mean he just vanished in thin air used to come in here all the time
<linuxman410> vychune346 still not back
 * vychune346 turns on comp *dusty cloud* 
<vychune346> linuxman410: its not turning on the monitor
<linuxman410> it should i tested it before it left
<wrst> linuxman410 he has had some life issues does drop by on occassion
<vychune346> rephase that plz lol
<linuxman410> vychune346 is the video cable connected good
<vychune346> yes sir
<vychune346> im sure im find the prolem
<vychune346> or sue ups :D
<linuxman410> does it have onboard video or a video card in slot
<linuxman410> vychune346 i would open it up and see if anything got knocked loose
<vychune346> onborad
<vychune346> the ram got knocked loose and so did the hotsync fan
<linuxman410> maybe the memory got jarred out of socket alittle
<vychune346> it fell out lol
<linuxman410> vychune346 put the ram back in and it will probably boot up
<vychune346> its booting up
<vychune346> its not activating the screen
<linuxman410> ok cool ups is ruff on a pc
<vychune346> everything else is looking goooooooooooooooood
<netritious> vychune346: do you hear a beep when the computer turns on?
<vychune346> no beep code
<linuxman410> vychune346 it was working fine when it left
<vychune346> im sure somethings just loose
<vychune346> im do something when i get home im not worried
<linuxman410> what about switch on back that says 110 and 240 how is it set
<linuxman410> on the power supply
<netritious> hey linuxman410 don't give away that secret!
<netritious> none of the youngins' know about that ;)
<vychune346> idk im tell you when i get back home i came back to work
<vychune346> shut up netritious
<linuxman410> ok if everything else fails reset the bios
<vychune346> k now you lost me lol
<netritious> no vychune346 I will never do that lol
<linuxman410> and make sure big stick of ram is it first slot
<vychune346> oops
<vychune346> i put the 128 in first
<linuxman410> 256 needs to go first i have run into that alot
<vychune346> whoopsies
<netritious> linuxman410: SDARAM?
<linuxman410> and make sure it snaps good
<netritious> *SDRAM
<linuxman410> yeah ddr
<vychune346> how much can it take/
<vychune346> ?
 * vychune346 pulls out tb card
<linuxman410> with ddr sometimes it feels like in snaps in when it is backwards so check that
<vychune346> oh
<vychune346> yeah
<linuxman410> i think it will hold a gig 2 512 sticks
<vychune346> it has 4 slots but thats it?
<vychune346> cool though ok going home brb
<linuxman410> oh it may hold more i was thinking about another board if it has 4 slots
<vychune346> ok brbv
<vychune346> ok brb
<linuxman410> backlater
<vychune> o/
<vychune> still not working right
<linuxman410> vychune it still will not post to monitor
<vychune> right
<vychune> everything else comes on
<linuxman410> vychune are u near the computer
<vychune> yes
<linuxman410> turn it off
<vychune> its off
<linuxman410> there is a little jumper near the battery you se it
<vychune> red?
<linuxman410> yes move it to last 2 pins
<vychune> lost me
<linuxman410> there is only 3 pins
<vychune> i see it says 115
<vychune> that right?
<linuxman410> right next to silver battery ther is a jumper maybe black or red
<linuxman410> move it to last 2 pins
<vychune> the cmos?
<linuxman410> that is the cmos jumper
<linuxman410> when u move it to last 2 pins hit power button nothing should come on at all
<vychune> im lost
<linuxman410> just trust me ok
<vychune> i do
<vychune> cant find it
<linuxman410> do you see silver battery
<vychune> yes
<linuxman410> it is right beside it toward the inside
<vychune> there are to spaces
<linuxman410> ok was memory in right
<vychune> yes
<linuxman410> are ide cables in board and in drives good
<vychune> yep
<linuxman410> and the 256 is first
<linuxman410> first slot in front of processor
<vychune> closest to the hotsync?
<linuxman410> closest to processor fan
<vychune> yep
<linuxman410> did you check the red switch on back
<vychune> yes
<vychune> found the prolem
<linuxman410> vychune what is problem
<vychune> you know the litte nut that screws in for the screw on VGA cables
<vychune> its loose
<vychune> i knew it was somethng simple
<vychune> :D
<linuxman410> so vga not getting good connection is the vga going all they way in
<vychune> it sure felt like it
<vychune> had this happen before so i got it
<linuxman410> let me know what happens
<vychune> give me just a min
<linuxman410> ok
<vychune> dont worry your baby is safe with me
<vychune> lol
 * vychune revs a chiansaw
<vychune> not funny?
<linuxman410> vychune what not funny
<vychune> nevermind
<vychune> no cigar
<linuxman410> do me a favor turn off computer and take out stick of 128
<vychune> it out
<linuxman410> now try it
<linuxman410> anything
<linuxman410> vychune did  it power up
<vychune> yes
<linuxman410> flaky piece of memory
<vychune> no screen still
<linuxman410> still no screen
<linuxman410> does it show a startup screen
<vychune> no
<vychune> same as before everythings fine i just cant see
<linuxman410> vychune turn off computer and move 256 to other slot
<linuxman410> it has to be something simple
<linuxman410> i mean it is usually memory not seated good
<linuxman410> and usually when you resit it it should work
<vychune> nothing yet
<vychune> still nothing
<vychune> shuting off
<linuxman410> vychune i know this is silly question but when u hooked up did you bend a pin in your monitor cord
<vychune> not probelm
<vychune> m using the same cord for this comp
<linuxman410> so no beeps and fans run but nothing on screen
<vychune> right
<linuxman410> vychune when i had it i t would not boot on cont of memory in wrong once but you said it is in right now
<vychune> cont of memory?
<linuxman410> vychune the notch below the memory is lined up under both sticks
<vychune> yes
<linuxman410> and still nothing i do not get it did you wiggle vga cable when hooked up to see if vga connection on board has short
<linuxman410> vychune did you say something else was loose when you opened it up
<vychune> fan
<vychune> horsync
<linuxman410> processor fan
<vychune> yes
<linuxman410> did we fire it up before we found out that
<vychune> no
<linuxman410> ok that is good is processor fan on good now
<vychune> snug as a bug
<linuxman410> vychune what model compaq is that
<vychune> Compaq Presario SR1703WM Desktop PC
<vychune> putting in a video card
<vychune> nevermind
<linuxman410> i looked on line for a picture of mainboard could not find one
<linuxman410> do you have a pci video card
<vychune> yes
<vychune> wont fit
<linuxman410> too big
<vychune> yes
<linuxman410> why would a pci be too big for the slot
<vychune> notches dont fit
<netritious> so a PCI-Express video card not PCI?
<linuxman410> so it only has one slot on the board
<vychune> one black one yes
<linuxman410> vychune what color r the rest of them
<vychune> off white
<linuxman410> those are pci
<linuxman410> vychune the off white slots are pci
<vychune> ok
<linuxman410> vychune see if the card fits one of them
<vychune> nope
<linuxman410> vychune are u sure that is a pci or a agp card how many notches
<netritious> if the computer doesn't beep then the computer is not going to boot, it's really that simple. It may power up, but it won't boot if it doesn't pass Power On Self Test (POST). POST requires working cpu, mobo, memory, power *and* video in order to pass. If there was a loose heatsink and fan inside the case while in transit it probably beat the internal components to hell and back.
<vychune> linux: 3
<netritious> not linuxman410's fault of course, just saying you may be wasting your time
<vychune> but every thing looks fine
<linuxman410> ups may have dropped it cause it was working perfect when it left
<netritious> I had a guy come into my shop once with a pc to fix that was shipped via UPS...is the only reason I know about it
<vychune> i think so
<vychune> hey is that jumper blue linuxman?
<linuxman410> i figured with the bubblewrap would have protected it
<vychune> think you used enogh packing peanuts lol
<linuxman410> does it have 3 pins and it is on 2 of them
<vychune> no
<linuxman410> the jumper i am talking about is usually next to silver battery on pins 2 and 3
<vychune> brb mom call
<vychune> ok
<linuxman410> there is 3 pins ina row
<netritious> vychune: I know it may look fine but component damage is not always visible to the naked eye
<linuxman410> vychune found it there are 2 blue jumper toghter near the ide or floppy connector
<netritious> I hope it works out though
<linuxman410> vychune before you replaced processor fan did you make sure it was seated good
<linuxman410> processor was seated good
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I remember that error.. there is a filesystem.size file that should be on the CD but I completely forgot how to generate it..
<chibihogoshino> ah
<chris4585> btw I like the song you were listening to Johnny Guitar
<chibihogoshino> its one of the songs they play on a radio station in fallout new vegas
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, are you using an outdated version of magiclive?
<chris4585> if so then that might be why you're getting that
<chibihogoshino> i found a old one on a usb stick
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, yeah I have the soundtrack for new vegas :)
<chibihogoshino> it has some great music
<chris4585> indeed it does
<linuxman410> netritious everytime i file a claim with ups they say my packing was not good which is not true i bubblewrapped and put in foam peanuts
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I might be able to find the code to fix that issue, should be rather easy...
<chibihogoshino> the new magiclive wont generate properly
<chibihogoshino> im trying the latest one to see if it will work..
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, its probably better to try another method tbh
<chibihogoshino> to make a cd ?
<chibihogoshino> er.. iso ?
<chris4585> the whole shebang, I don't think I'll get to magiclive again for a while
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> it worked fine till the mounting switched to the new way or what ever that was
<chris4585> hrm
<chris4585> I'd like to go back to that if it worked
<chris4585> I'd have to have the old code though
<chibihogoshino> like .. right after you fixed the filesystem error
<chris4585> well I don't think that was hard to fix
<chibihogoshino> i remember it was a script but i dont remember what it was
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I already found the code
<chris4585> it should be working in the new magiclive or testing.. whatever the latest is
<linuxman410> vychune hollow at me when u get back
<chibihogoshino> yeah that parts does but the last time i tried it i got a bunch of bed errors
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, do you know bash well enough to fix it for yourself in the old magiclive?
<chibihogoshino> ill take a look
<chibihogoshino> heh i didnt even think about that, i was trying to fix it after i booted the iso
<linuxman410> is magic live a linux distro
<chris4585> linuxman410, no its a script to make a livecd
<linuxman410> ok did not know that
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, the very top part of the makeiso function (I believe its named differently in the old script) you will see..
<chris4585> http://pastebin.com/jNe3Li8x
<chris4585> its a bit hardcoded with variables
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-17
<chris4585> you should be able to fix it yourself easily though
<chris4585> linuxman410, its a project I made a while ago
<linuxman410> ok
<vychune> im back'
<linuxman410> ok
<chibihogoshino> ill have to redo the image ?
<chibihogoshino> like redownload all the apps and things ?
<linuxman410> vychune near a ide port or floppy port there are 2 blue jumpers
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I'm not entirely sure.. can you chroot into it from the script?
<vychune> ok
<linuxman410> got em
<linuxman410> you see them right'
<vychune> yes
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, adding the code correctly and rerunning the generate ISO image option should work without having to redownload / install all the apps
<chris4585> but I'm not sure what version of magiclive you're using..
<chibihogoshino> its from feb 16
<linuxman410> ok one quick question before we do this was processor in good when you put fan back on
<chibihogoshino> feb 26th
<linuxman410> vychune one of the two blue jumpers should say cmos
<linuxman410> near it
<vychune> yes and ok
<linuxman410> vychune u see the jumper that says cmos near it
<chibihogoshino> i dont even see filesystem.size in this one .. i guess its to old
<vychune> jumper is missing
<linuxman410> that is why it will not boot it has to have jumper on pins 2 n 3 right there
<linuxman410> vychune do you have a jumper
<linuxman410> vychune there should be 2 jumpers there one on rtc and one on cmos
<vychune> hold on reading
<vychune> it
<linuxman410> vychune without them computer will not boot
<vychune> ok
<vychune> found it
<linuxman410> vychune the missing jumper
<vychune> it wasnt missing :D
<vychune> my bad
<linuxman410> vychune are there 2 in a row one right behind the other one
<vychune> got one off
<linuxman410> which one the cmos one
<vychune> i think so
<linuxman410> vychune put it on pin 1 and 2 and hit power if u do it right nothing happens no fan or anything that is what we want
<vychune> 123
<vychune> 456
<vychune> right
<vychune> ?
<linuxman410> there are 2 jumpers both blue and both have 3 pins
<linuxman410> vychune u got it
<linuxman410> vychune they are both near a ide or floppy channel
<vychune> almost got it
<vychune> got it
<linuxman410> vychune hit power button
<vychune> nothing at all
<linuxman410> now move it back
<vychune> YOU BROKE IT
<vychune> lol
<linuxman410> vychune we just reset bios
<vychune> i know i saw it on the board
<linuxman410> vychune one you put it back in front of other one try to boot computer
<vychune> oops power button was unplugged
<vychune> linuxman410: ping
<linuxman410> yeah anything
<linuxman410> vychune anything happen
<vychune> fans
<linuxman410> no screen
<linuxman410> no beep
<linuxman410> vychune no screen at all
<vychune> nope
<linuxman410> you are using same monitor on this computer right
<vychune> right
<vychune> cmos reset is on
<vychune> it still started
<linuxman410> so when u hooked up other computer not even  a blinking cursor is harddrive light moving
<vychune> no it snt
<vychune> isnt
<linuxman410> vychune i am sorry looks like ups did a number on it
<vychune> i hate this town
<linuxman410> vychune i guess u just have spare parts unless you get it going
<linuxman410> vychune that is everything i can think off
<vychune> sniffles
<linuxman410> vychune sorry i wish it had made it in one piece
<vychune> ok
<vychune> not your falut
<vychune> im gonna try another monitor
<linuxman410> vychune i would file a claim but everytime i do they say it was not packed good enough and do not pay
<vychune> smh
<linuxman410> vychune i was using it on a lcd i do not know if that means anything
<vychune> it might
<linuxman410> vychune i boooted it 3 times before we packed it come on fine so i do not know whats wrong
<linuxman410> vychune you have any friends who work on computers down there
<vychune> im that friend most of the time lol
<linuxman410> vychune that is the way i am
<vychune> but i know a hackerspace
<linuxman410> vychune sorry i could not help u get it going
<vychune> no probelm
<chibihogoshino> is there a command line option to install ubuntu ?
<linuxman410> yes
<linuxman410> on the alternate cd
<chibihogoshino> whats it called ?
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> no i meant instead of ubiquity
<linuxman410> yeah fedora
<linuxman410> ha ha
<linuxman410> vychune i will keep in in mine next time i get another one that powerful
<vychune> k
<linuxman410> everything else i have is 800mhz and below
<linuxman410> vychune also keep a look out at freelinuxbox.org sometimes they post free computers up there
<vychune> oh yeah ty
<chibihogoshino> i guess ubiquity needs wget or it wont work
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chris4585> o.O
<chris4585> shouldn't ubiquity have that as its dependency?
<chibihogoshino> you would think
<chibihogoshino> that would allot easer that it should of been
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, did you get that filesystem.size error fixed?
<chibihogoshino> no
<chibihogoshino> im not that great with bash scripting
<chris4585> if you like I can try to fix it
<chris4585> I'd just need the script you've been using
<chibihogoshino> thats ok.. i got the os installed
<chibihogoshino> having a install cd with ssh installed makes it really easy to install without a monitor
<chris4585> ah
<Juzzy> anyone familiar with http://www.trafficsqueezer.org/?
<cyberanger> Juzzy: little bit
<cyberanger> very little
<cyberanger> Juzzy: why do you ask?
<netritious> Howdy locotn
<wrst> hey netritious
<netritious> hey Papa, how's it hanging :D
<wrst> good netritious all is going great today
<netritious> good to hear wrst :) I'm happy for you two...think you'll make a good (more than likely great) dad ;)
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> so far she likes me so that's a good start!
<netritious> ZenAdm1n: do you guys need a SunFire E25K up there at WS? fully loaded and going cheap!
<netritious> haha that is good
<netritious> my wife was soooo pissed when my daughter said "da-da" first after working so hard to get her to say "ma-ma" instead lol...was her first word too
<ZenAdm1n> na, we don't do Sun
<ZenAdm1n> how cheap, just wondering?
<ZenAdm1n> 6  years ago today I found out I'd be a dad. We have 3 now. :) Yes, I'm out of my mind.
<netritious> $35K ZenAdm1n
<netritious> got the spec sheet here, and will have photos tomorrow
<netritious> an associate of mine got burned on the deal by the potential buyer, so he is feeling a little pressure to do something about it...he may even take less
<netritious> not sure how much less though
<netritious> brb
<netritious> ZenAdm1n: three kids in 6 years? Sure you aren't part rabbit or something? :D
<ZenAdm1n> Actually, I'm part hispanic :)
<netritious> LOL
<ZenAdm1n> like John Leguizamo says, we're lazy and we like to f...
<netritious> hehehe I hear ya man
<ZenAdm1n> I'm speaking at Agora.io on Internet Privacy and Security next  Friday. It might be too novice for the users of this channel, but I'd love to see you online http://agora.io
<netritious> ZenAdm1n that is a neat site/idea
<netritious> will try to make it to show some support for a locotn'er ;)
<vychune> o/
<vychune_> can someone kick my other connection plz?
<chris4585> vychune_, can you ghost it?
<chris4585> /ns ghost vychune password
<vychune_> oh didnt know that
<vychune> o/
<chris4585> kicking wouldn't get it off the network
<chris4585> that does
<vychune> thank you
<vychune> well i gtg
<vychune> did all that for nada lol
<chris4585> np
<chris4585> lol later
<vychune> thanks
<vychune>  \o
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-18
<vychune> o/
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning :)
<Xpistos> HOLY SChnikies!
<Xpistos> Wrst wife has just finished compiling for source!
<wrst> ha ha
<Xpistos> and Brianna Kate version 1.0 has been released!
<cyberanger> depends: a good parent, food, water, nice home, plenty of attention
<cyberanger> recommends: double of depends ;-)
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> wrst: again, congrats
<vychune> hey cyberanger long time no see
<cyberanger> not too long, I idle here a bit
<vychune> what you been up o?
<vychune> *to
<cyberanger> work
<cyberanger> unfortuntately simplistic week, between doing freelance, and looking for something stable, this week was pretty much work
<vychune> my job is driving EVERYONE crazy
<chibihogoshino> why ?
<vychune> at one location there is only one full time worker
<chibihogoshino> what is it
<vychune> the other has three full time
<vychune> tax prep business. im ech support
<vychune> *tech
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<chibihogoshino> why so unbalanced ?
<vychune> idk
<vychune> no one wants to help the shorthanded location
<vychune> o/ Kurisu_Yamato
<chibihogoshino> cant someone just go over there instead of their current location ?
<vychune> they dont want to
<chibihogoshino> why not
<Kurisu_Yamato> <_< Hello. :)
<vychune> the shorthand locale is supposed to have four women
<chibihogoshino> is it farther away ?
<vychune> so its kinda a battle of the sexes
<vychune> 3 men vs 4 women
<chibihogoshino> that dosnt make any sense
<vychune> but the only one able to work is the boss's dautgher
<vychune> which is another situation
<chibihogoshino> so send some guys over
<vychune> not my call
<vychune> boss is in florida
<vychune> on vacation
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> no one can make the decision but the boss ?
<vychune> so her daughter is acting owner. and no because they wont listen neone else
<chibihogoshino> they wont listen to her ?
<vychune> HELL NAW
<chibihogoshino> then she needs to tell some one to go there
<vychune> she did
<chibihogoshino> and ?
<cyberanger> ouch
<chibihogoshino> who did she tell ?
<vychune> im at the front desk -_-
<vychune> Cyberanger: whats wrong?
<cyberanger> your mess it sounds like
<chibihogoshino> so your there ?
<vychune> yes
<chibihogoshino> so someone did go then
<chibihogoshino> so two people are there  ?
<vychune> by myself except for ms bowen running her store
<cyberanger> so tax support, and tech support, is there really that many issues at a tax firm?
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<vychune> at this one, YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<cyberanger> here, minus the huge chains, H&R and what not, it's outsourced tech help
<cyberanger> and the huge chains are in house
<vychune> the men location cant print without me being there because of the incompetence in management
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> so really it's incompetence support, ugh
<vychune> in his words, i say, "ALL YOU GOTTA IS HIT PRINT, ARFF, ARFF, ARFF" (dmx reference)
<vychune> *gotta do
<vychune> hey whered everyone go?
<chibihogoshino> i dont know what to say to the 3rd to the last message ..
<cyberanger> incompetence support?
<chibihogoshino> the dmx thing
<chibihogoshino> also im trying to figure out what to do with this server thing i got
<cyberanger> ah
<cyberanger> install ubuntu server on it?
<chibihogoshino> i did
<chibihogoshino> but other than that im not shur
<cyberanger> are you a Media buff?
<cyberanger> Audiophile?
<chibihogoshino> media i guess ..
<chibihogoshino> im thinking of a media server
<cyberanger> Icecast then
<cyberanger> or MPD
<chibihogoshino> but ill need to get more hard drives
<chibihogoshino> and they would have to be usb
<chibihogoshino> it had 6 40 gig hds
<cyberanger> for a server, how much storage are you seeking?
<chibihogoshino> 5 tb
<cyberanger> look for motherboard limitations
<chibihogoshino> 100 did of music is that much
<cyberanger> at that size
<chibihogoshino> gig ..
<cyberanger> hard to say, I go high on quality
<cyberanger> but more than enough to start with
<chibihogoshino> yeah, thats not many songs
<cyberanger> sftp them outh
<cyberanger> out
<chibihogoshino> sftp ?
<chibihogoshino> why
<cyberanger> well, I'm thinking of storage limitations, that would work around any
<chibihogoshino> i could get some external tb hds and use them
<cyberanger> worth a try
<chibihogoshino> or sata i guess.. that would be faster
<chibihogoshino> i can never get samba working right
<cyberanger> hence why I suggest sftp
<cyberanger> over samba, every time
<chibihogoshino> for a media server ?
<chris4585> sftp is great, I also love using sshfs
<cyberanger> well, ideally for a media server, internal rules, 5TB, might be too much
<cyberanger> hardware limitations
<cyberanger> depends on your actual hardware, of course
<chibihogoshino> heh i didnt really mean that much.. maybe 3tb to start
<chibihogoshino> this is a ibm eserver x345
<cyberanger> netritious: you still got that server that costs as much as a house?
<netritious> it's not mine, it belongs to an associate of mine
<netritious> but yeah it's still available
<netritious> why you need a place to live?
<cyberanger> lol, no got a home, I just wondered, why the huge pricetag
<cyberanger> and was that the orig. price or 1.5%
<netritious> the orig price was $2m
<chris4585> o.o
<netritious> got tied up in probate court and my associate owns a liquidation company
<cyberanger> why such a high price then, did they TEMPTEST it for the DoD
<netritious> his buyer bailed so he is looking to remove it from inventory ASAP
<netritious> ?
<netritious> it's a fully loaded sunfire E25K
<cyberanger> I didn't see the full specs, but I can't imagine a server for 35k
<cyberanger> one server
<cyberanger> just kinda suprised me, made me wonder what 35k buys I suppose
<cyberanger> :-                                  )
<chris4585> cyberanger, a kickass server?
<cyberanger> better be kickass
<cyberanger> for that price
<cyberanger> that price you could fund a small war for a year, a cyberattack for 10 years, or buy a house
<vychune> o/
<vychune> oli oli oxinfree
<netritious> cyberanger: this is actually not just "a" server, it's actually 18 servers and an integrated storage arrays in a server cabinet, all Sun branded stuff at that, and comes with $500K worth of software
<netritious> anywho, going to dinner...bbl
<cyberanger> netritious: ah, that makes more sense
<cyberanger> I've seen two 19 inch cases full of 15k in gear, the backup system was probally not included in that price, total cost 20k I suspect, with linux, no price on that
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-19
<netritious> cyberanger: you should look at the specs at Sun's (now Oracle's) web site...it's more akin to a blade server with hot swap blades and storage, dynamic hardware allocation, etc
<netritious> and Solaris, which has always been extremely pricey
<cyberanger> yeah, about 31k more than I can look into
<cyberanger> as far as buy
<cyberanger> but would be nice to read up on
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> just discovered this channel
<robertzaccour> anyone here chat?
<Juzzy> ya
<robertzaccour> oh ok cool
<Juzzy> lots tonight, actually
<robertzaccour> super :)
<Juzzy> you in jackson tn?
<robertzaccour> almost
<robertzaccour> Cookeville
<Juzzy> gotcha
<robertzaccour> how come tennessee team not approved?
<Juzzy> ?
<robertzaccour> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#North%20America
<robertzaccour> highlight, says not approved. some states are some aren't
<Juzzy> http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/
<Juzzy> hrm dunno
<Juzzy> you work w/ ubuntu?
<robertzaccour> where ya from Juzzy ?
<Juzzy> or home pcs?
<Juzzy> nashville-ish
<robertzaccour> got Ubuntu installed
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<robertzaccour> ish?
<robertzaccour> mount juliet?
<Juzzy> hehe
<Juzzy> live in lewisburg
<Juzzy> work in franklin/cool springs
<robertzaccour> ah i see
<Juzzy> run 1 ubuntu desktop at home
<Juzzy> for xbmc
<Juzzy> and about 350 at work ;)
<robertzaccour> what about the april 7 meeting? is it here or an actual meeting?
<robertzaccour> ah ok haha
<robertzaccour> at work seriously?
<Juzzy> yea
<robertzaccour> super
<Juzzy> we're a heavy linux shop
<robertzaccour> yall sell stuff or what?
<Juzzy> and ubuntu 8.04 and 10.04 almost 100%
<Juzzy> nah
<Juzzy> mortgage company
<Juzzy> we have an office in jackson
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<Juzzy> 200 Stonebridge Blvd Ste D, Jackson, TN
<Juzzy> apperently
<Juzzy> it's a small office
<robertzaccour> is the april 7 meeting here or somewhere?
<Juzzy> not sure how many ppl work out of it, prolly under 5
<Juzzy> I think it's in knoxville
<Juzzy> you're better off at #nlug
<Juzzy> thats the nashville user linux grp
<robertzaccour> whats that?
<robertzaccour> no cookeville one i assume
<Juzzy> dunno
<Juzzy> heh
<robertzaccour> is there a good program for capturing video and audio from a usb device?
<robertzaccour> I have a dazzle
<Juzzy> hm, adobe makes a few
<Juzzy> for what OS?
<robertzaccour> Ubuntu
<Juzzy> ah i dunno
<Juzzy> I honestly can't stand linux desktops
<robertzaccour> really?
<Juzzy> yea, esp ubuntu, oddly enough
<Juzzy> i have the worse luck
<Juzzy> I could go on for hours
<Juzzy> on how bad they fsck things up
<robertzaccour> i always change the wallpaper
<Juzzy> i've tried on 2 laptops, and some way they do the DAV and udev
<robertzaccour> almost always has ugly default wallpapers
<Juzzy> sometimes plugging in wireless usb adapters will hard lock the whole box
<robertzaccour> that sucks
<Juzzy> then on my xbmc box, I've had nothing but problems with it :/
<Juzzy> every upgrade it breaks something different
<Juzzy> keyboard, wireless, intel nic
<Juzzy> nothing is off limits
<Juzzy> sometimes it thinks my 62" tv is 90" and doesnt let me fit it on the screen
<Juzzy> well all but 1 version did that
<Juzzy> anyways </rant>
<Juzzy> but other ppl have no problems
<Juzzy> also the default alfa drives wont let my nice 2w alfa wireless do monitoring ;/
<robertzaccour> my laptop works fine
<robertzaccour> gateway nv55c
<robertzaccour> what OS you use normally?
<robertzaccour> rockin natty right now here
<Juzzy> win7
<robertzaccour> thats what mine came with
<Juzzy> at work i have a hackentosh and a win7
<Juzzy> cant get osx86 on this lappy
<robertzaccour> hackintosh doesn't work as well though does it?
<robertzaccour> are there a lot of computer models with success?
<robertzaccour> i gotta have a 64 bit OS anyways
<Juzzy> I have it working flawless on a dell 960
<Juzzy> audio, nic, etc
<Juzzy> except the sleep feature
<Juzzy> my laptop is too new, i dunno what part breaks, but it can't get installed, barely boots up
<chibihogoshino> there is enough radiation at the fukushima plant to kill people
<robertzaccour> for me Ubuntu works best right now
<robertzaccour> Windows 7 is good but doesn't really have anything to offer me
<robertzaccour> you tried ubuntu natty yet?
<chris4585> robertzaccour, I have and so far I'm liking it besides dash in unity
<robertzaccour> whats dash?
<chris4585> its the menu that pops up when you click on the ubuntu icon
<cyberanger> robertzaccour: there is an approval process, sparing you of the details of that process, we are close to nailing our requirements
<cyberanger> technically we may already have, just being a little through before we apply
<cyberanger> and also, there is a cookeville linux users group
<robertzaccour> oh i see
<cyberanger> #cooklug
<robertzaccour> really? where?
<robertzaccour> oh ok cool
<chris4585> robertzaccour, http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/03/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-alpha-3.html
<cyberanger> robertzaccour: also in person, hang on
<robertzaccour> ok
<cyberanger> well, the link in topic has all the info, why repeat it ;-)
<robertzaccour> haha
<cyberanger> and on Behalf of the LoCo, welcome
<robertzaccour> I'm using natty atm
<robertzaccour> so far pretty good
<robertzaccour> thanks
<chris4585> robertzaccour, ah, yeah I like it for the most part, I'm just waiting for unity to get better
<chris4585> if its not, then I'll continue to use my altered classic gnome setup
<robertzaccour> you can always install gnome 3, right?
<cyberanger> robertzaccour: the april 7th loco meeting is in this channel, as it always is first thursday of the month
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<chris4585> robertzaccour, you can switch between classic gnome and unity at anytime from the login screen
<cyberanger> Juzzy: our meetings are always in irc, this channel, first thursday of the month
<chris4585> you can alternative probably install gnome 3 classic desktop, or gnome-shell
<cyberanger> and we're preparing release parties in a few cities
<cyberanger> (and I intend to insure cookeville is on that list this time, if I can)
<robertzaccour> that is cool
<robertzaccour> cyberanger, you head of the tn group?
<cyberanger> (and unlike last time, should be a safe bet, presuming gas doesn't go much higher than now, I think I've planned everything shy of memphis to the tune of 4.50 a gal (memphis better be 4.00 a gal)
<cyberanger> Yes, I'm the trustee
<robertzaccour> ah ok
<cyberanger> we have regional leaders too, your cookeville, right? that'd put you under middle tn with pace_t_zulu then
<robertzaccour> yeah cookeville
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<cyberanger> he's nashville based, we have wrst and electricus from cookeville, if I recall
<cyberanger> 3 regions, west, middle and east
<cyberanger> west seems to be nearly all in memphis, middle is split, nashville area and cookeville (and cookeville is equally close to knoxville)
<cyberanger> east tn is odd, I'm near chattanooga, the region leader is in morristown, another member on the KY state line, and two members knoxville area
<cyberanger> we try to cover everywhere, big state ;-)
<robertzaccour> well long state
<robertzaccour> actually cookeville is a little closer to nashville
<cyberanger> depends on where to where
<robertzaccour> oh true
<cyberanger> east side of cookeville can hit west knoxville quicker than downtown nashville, perhaps even the airport if not city limits
<cyberanger> and vise versa, minus the time zone messup, both are roughly an hour
<cyberanger> hit traffic in either of them, skews it, the difference is smaller than the traffic it seems, at least based on every time I drive it
<cyberanger> anyhow, if you have any questions, about the loco or ubuntu in general, odds are somebody here has the answer
<robertzaccour> cookeville party, I can help plan
<robertzaccour> would meetings have to be indoors?
<cyberanger> that one might already planned, actually, gotta talk to some folks in the lug there and see
<cyberanger> I welcome the input, don't get me wrong, just that one for some reason seems simplier than most
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<robertzaccour> so you drive around all over the state for the meetings?
<cyberanger> not before at least
<cyberanger> I've driven to nashville and knoxville
<cyberanger> mostly walk nowadays (just too cheap for a car really)
<robertzaccour> ah ok
<cyberanger> but special occasions, gonna do something different this time
<robertzaccour> i'm heading to work i'll be back on when i get there
<cyberanger> I don't think I will be till morning
<cyberanger> can only defy sleep for so long
<robertzaccour> I'm back
<robertzaccour> hey Juzzy fruit
<robertzaccour> hey cyberanger
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> wish i could sleep
<Xpistos> Hey guys I could use a little help with a raid card
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-20
<robertzaccour> hey cyberanger Juzzy
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<mac9416> Ahem. Boo.
<wrst> hey mac9416
<wrst> long time no see how you doing?
<mac9416> Hey, wrst. Kinda quiet in here. I'm okay. Glad to see warmer weather. You?
<wrst> doing well, how have things been going?
<wrst> and yes sunday afternoons usually dead
<mac9416> Good. Well, I'm having trouble installing Mint, so not too well at the moment.
<wrst> eww
<wrst> mint? :)
<mac9416> Haha, yep.
<mac9416> Don't like Mint?
<wrst> nah its ok mac9416
<wrst> :) probably not my fave i'ma  fan of just regular ubuntu
<mac9416> Yeah...
<mac9416> I actually don't use regular Ubuntu on a single computer.
<mac9416> I have Lubuntu on my slow lappy...
<mac9416> Ubuntu Studio on my homemade machine...
<mac9416> And Mint on a machine I have to be able to play DVDs on.
<mac9416> (It's offline)
<mac9416> I'm putting Mint on a friend's machine because I want it to work out of the box.
<mac9416> But I want to check out Unity when 11.04 comes out.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-11
<Omnifrog> this music is pretty interesting http://www.youtube.com/user/MajorVsMinor/videos?sort=dd&view=0&tag_id=
<Omnifrog> pop songs shifted to minor scale
<chris4585> Omnifrog, that is neat
<chris4585> have you heard one of those videos that stays in same key but transitions between multiple songs
<Omnifrog> I have!
<Omnifrog> I play mashups from time to time
<chris4585> those are neat
<Omnifrog> I have trouble keeping up with them
<Omnifrog> there are so many
<Omnifrog> gah
<Omnifrog> school bus comes early
<Omnifrog> night nerds!
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: got to drive thru your neck of the woods, man has it kept changing, growing
<wrst> morning cyberanger
<Omnifrog> It has indeed cyberanger
<Omnifrog> ever since the VW plant it's been booming
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<wrst> hello Omnifrog, how are you doing?
<Omnifrog> A bit sore today
<Omnifrog> yesterday was the first day working in the woods for a while
<wrst> ahh yes I experienced something similar painting a ceiling, I don't normally use those muscles in that way
<Omnifrog> ceilings are the worst
<wrst> yes, we have built a garage and just used OSB for the interior which was fine with me but the wife thought it was ugly so i painted
<wrst> well 9 gallon of paint later I need at least 3 more
<wrst> took nearly 5 for the ceiling
<wrst> that stuff sucks paint up like a straw
<Omnifrog> no primer?
<wrst> that was including primer, but i ran out of it and just used painit on the walls and could really tell no difference
<wrst> its going to take 3-4 coats regardless
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> yeah, osb is hard to cover
<wrst> read that using oil based Killz was the best thing for that and it did work well but not well enough for the extra cost
<wrst> but i am getting some glue bleed through without the killz but that's not bothering me that much i was just going to leave it brown :)
<Omnifrog> at least it's brighter than brown
<wrst> ha ha yes but its a garage that is going to store junk
<wrst> so i don't care but...
 * wrst is liking the transmission web interface
<Omnifrog> https://www.google.com/
<bill_gill> hi all
<bill_gill> wrst are you available?
<bill_gill> omnifrog... run?
<Omnifrog> hi bill
<wrst> ha ha bill_gill i'm here for a few minutes
<wrst> and hello Omnifrog
<bill_gill> hi omnifrog & wrst
<bill_gill> question about installing ubuntu
<wrst> sure bill_gill what is your question?
<bill_gill> i setup 300gb drive partions as 30gb boot / 250gb - home and the rest as a swap
<bill_gill> i'm having too many issues with samba and pulseaudio and can't get them fixed so I want to drop back to 12.04 x86
<bill_gill> if I do the install in the 30gb partition what do I need to select to make sure the 250gb section is set to mount in the /home of the new install?
<bill_gill> trashing the 12.10 install is understood
<bill_gill> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-12-10-301012.shtml
<Omnifrog> if the installer doesn't have that option for you to set you can do it after the install
<bill_gill> perfect
<bill_gill> ty
<Omnifrog> just go into whatever user management tool you prefer and enter the path
<wrst> yep what Omnifrog said :)
<wrst> bill_gill: i think you can also go into the advanced options or whatever they are called and specify all that too
<bill_gill> ok
<Omnifrog> then log out and in again for PATH to take effect
<bill_gill> i know how to do it after the fact. i was concerned that if I didn't do it at install it would not be the same.
<Omnifrog> the new path should be something like /dev/sd[x]/[directory]
<Omnifrog> assuming the drive is /dev/sda the partition for home would be something like /dev/sda2/whatever
<Omnifrog> replace the 2 with whatever partition the number actually is
<bill_gill> the partitions aren't changing so I can use /dev/sda2/home
<bill_gill> i think I still don't have this correct.
<bill_gill> the partions is sda1 30gb boot primary,sba2  270gb extended with two parts ... sba6 is where my home is currently
<Omnifrog> of course, the partition will still have to be mounted first
<bill_gill> when it builds the install the home will be on sda 1 correct?
<bill_gill> sorry sda1
<bill_gill> will the new install change the device names?
<Omnifrog> initially yes (unless the installer gives you the option to hake an alternate /home
<Omnifrog> make*
<bill_gill> i don't want to loose the files in my /home
<Omnifrog> just make sure you dont let it format the new /home
<Omnifrog> or leave that step for after the install is complete
<bill_gill> i feel better doing it that way
<Omnifrog> just to be sure
<Omnifrog> yeah
<bill_gill> so following that process I would end up with /home on sda1
<Omnifrog> if your not sure leave it for later
<Omnifrog> right
<bill_gill> then i would change it to sda6 (which is how it looks now) or will the install change the device name?
<Omnifrog> no, the device names are hardware dependent
<Omnifrog> as long as the drive is still plugged in to the same port on the motherboard it will stay the same
<Omnifrog> always double check things like that though
<bill_gill> ok. other subject... are you running a 64bit version?
<bill_gill> i'm wondering if some of my issues are because some libraries may have been installed as 32bit
<Omnifrog> I am
<Omnifrog> partition management is always a nightmare for me
<Omnifrog> I do a crumby job at housekeeping
<bill_gill> i understad
<bill_gill> i'm excited being off of windughs but it's a challenge to learn a new os on the fly
<bill_gill> i'm getting it down though
<bill_gill> do you have many problems with 64bit?
<bill_gill> i'm thinking i would go run 12.04 32bit to be a bit more stable.
<Omnifrog> yeah, migrating to a new OS has it's challenges
<bill_gill> so my pc is i3 w/ 12gb ram.
<bill_gill> am i overkill for 32bit or will it make use of all resources
<Omnifrog> the biggest issue I've ever had with 64bit has been Adobe Flash which is a monstrous piece of shit no matter what hardware you use
<bill_gill> no hw drive issues
<bill_gill> driver
<Omnifrog> nope
<Omnifrog> 64 bit in Linux has been stable for a very long time
<bill_gill> hmmm, i wonder why i'm having such issues then. do you use samba and pulseaudio?
<Omnifrog> ayeap
<Omnifrog> and jack
<bill_gill> bluetooth on pulseaudio
<Omnifrog> my mobo has bluetooth but I don't have any devices that use it
<Omnifrog> I think I used my wifes bluetooth mose on it once and it was fine
<Omnifrog> mouse*
<bill_gill> is jack for sensing audio port changes?
<bill_gill> skype?
<Omnifrog> jack is just another dreadful audio sub-system
<Omnifrog> they all are
<bill_gill> does it go along with alsa and pulse or instead?
<Omnifrog> they cal all run at the same time
<Omnifrog> jack takes exclusive control of the audio device when it's running
<Omnifrog> it's a bloody nightmare sometimes
<bill_gill> is it for recording audio
<bill_gill> i don't think i need Jack
<bill_gill> i use skype and a bluetooth headset. pulse doesnt' want to play nice with skype. it takes over all in/out.
<Omnifrog> the only thing I use jack for on a regular basis is broadcasting
<Omnifrog> skype doesn't require jack though
<bill_gill> do you use skype?
<Omnifrog> I can use skype on one of my older machines cause it's using an older version but MS has screwed up the newer version
<Omnifrog> I don't use it too often though
<Omnifrog> google talk/hangout has much better quality
<bill_gill> on ubuntu?
<Omnifrog> yep
<bill_gill> is google talk like skype with having a phone number a land line can call?
<Omnifrog> when I do live call in guest on the radio I always use G+ if possible
<Omnifrog> yeah, Google talk can dial out to landlines
<Omnifrog> or VOIP/video conferencing
<bill_gill> ugh, i can't go switching from skype now... too invested
<bill_gill> i'll take a look at it later when my contract is up with skype.
<Omnifrog> we should have live shows in here to build the community
<Omnifrog> I can broadcast it on my server
<bill_gill> like how-to shows
<Omnifrog> sure! or call in help shows
<Omnifrog> I'm no genius at lixux so we would need experts
<bill_gill> I'm a newbie for sure with ubuntu. if i had one complaint it would be there there are soooo many bloggers and writers and know-it-all out there. searching for an answer for a problem includes filtering out all the crap that is old, incorrect and bias
<bill_gill> i found just more posts that removing pulse was a good idea than it was a bad idea.... turns out it's a bad idea.
<Omnifrog> yeah, lots of things need pulse
<Omnifrog> you cant really do without it
<bill_gill> the issue i have is with skype when it loads it finds pulse and locks down so nothing else can be selected for audio. that sucks because I don't use the same devices for voice as i do for listening
<bill_gill> also pulse is not showing the bluetooth device (handset or headset) that is connected.
<bill_gill> the system sees it and it works but pulse doesnt' show it so it can't be selected and adjusted.
<bill_gill> i'm sure there is a layer involved that just needs to be tweaked but alas i have not found the help video... :)
<bill_gill> well, i'm about ready to blow up this install. Are you on 12.10?
<Omnifrog> sorry for delays. I'm cooking dinner and chatting at the same time
<bill_gill> haha... me too
<bill_gill> making chicken fajita
<bill_gill> some mung bean salad and a beer
<bill_gill> what version of ubuntu are the most happy with?
<Omnifrog> these days I'm none too pleased with any of them
<Omnifrog> I'm looking for a replacement
<Omnifrog> although, to be fair KDE is to blame for most of the issues
<bill_gill> a replacement for linux?
<bill_gill> or just the user interface
<Omnifrog> replacement for distro and or DE
<bill_gill> i don't understand
<wrst> Omnifrog: i'm taking that you aren't a fan of unity ?
<bill_gill> distro being distrbution
<Omnifrog> No! wrst
<bill_gill> i'm okay with unity
<Omnifrog> not at all
<Omnifrog> right, bill
<Omnifrog> DE = desktop environment
<wrst> Omnifrog: i'm wasn't but I must say it isn't bad anymore, it and kde are the most sane desktops i think currently out there if you want a full featured one
 * wrst is also a huge arch fan/user
<wrst> Omnifrog: new opensuse release is also coming out tomorrow
<Omnifrog> I've been considering trying that out
<wrst> if you like kde i think its as solid as it gets without using arch
<wrst> and they have some nice gui management tools if you like that
<Omnifrog> I'm a bit of a minimalist but I like features too
<Omnifrog> I don't doubt SUSE is solid. last time I used it I was happy enough with it
<wrst> ahh well if you like minimalist go old school, go with arch, its so minimalist it doesn't even have an installer ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-12
<Omnifrog> I dunno how committed to minimalism I am though. I still want to get things done that arnt just "screwing with the computer"
<wrst> ha ha debian maybe?
<cyberanger> gentoo or arch....
<wrst> howdy cyberanger
<wrst> gentoo, ain't nobody got time for that
 * wrst tries to badly rip off a famous youtube video
<wrst> this is interesting also: http://www.muktware.com/5370/html5-brings-netflix-samsungs-arm-chromebook
<bill_gill> qq..... is samba required in order to share files between windows and linux? I have a small home lan. I have movies i want to share. is samba required or can i just have and nfts partition on the linux box?
<wrst> bill_gill: samba is the easiest by far
<wrst> but you can read and write to ntfs just fine, but if you are networked samba is the best way to go actaully i guess the only way with windows
<bill_gill> ok
<wrst> and bill_gill if you are using unity all you have to do is right click, share, then set it up ubuntu takes care of all the set up and installation of packages
<wrst> bill_gill: actually just tried that out to make sure, works perfect
<bill_gill> that didn't work
<bill_gill> well... they all see the share but cannot access the files
<wrst> bill_gill: that should do it i just clicked sharing options then clicked share this folder, allow others, guest access i opened it wide open
<wrst> did you slect guest access? and also to allow others to create and delete files, that isn't secure by any means but it will get you what you want quick and easy
<bill_gill> sounds good... didn't work here
<bill_gill> yes
<bill_gill> obvious fix right
<wrst> did you restart your windows box?
<bill_gill> no
<bill_gill> is that needed
<wrst> it is likely not recognizing the changes i checked it out on my phone
<wrst> bill_gill: with windows its always needed
<wrst> i'm sure there is some silly way to restart something but easier to restart
<bill_gill> just to be sure we are on the same page.... the files are on the ubuntu box
 * wrst forgets more about windows every day and is happy about it
<wrst> yes bill_gill files on linux machine and doing that made them available as samba shares that was on my phone i have no windows machine to check them with but it should work
<wrst> however android is running samba also
<wrst> actually windows would be better running samba
 * wrst heads out for a bit
<Omnifrog> http://markplusplus.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/winreboot.png?w=500
<bill_gill> very funny!
<bill_gill> so true
<wrst> that get you going bill_gill ?
<twayneprice> hey wrst when I run virtualbox I get this error:  Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and the appropriate
<twayneprice> 	 headers, most likely linux-headers-3.4.0.
<twayneprice> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.4.0 doesn't un
<twayneprice> Any ideas?
<wrst> hmm
<Omnifrog> hii twayneprice
<twayneprice> hey Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> I think you have to specify which package you want
<wrst> twayneprice: not at my laptop is that on your chrome book
<twayneprice> wrst: yup
<Omnifrog> ie.   http://blog.hostonnet.com/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-4-0-on-ubuntu-12-04-11-10
<wrst> is that in the chroot or native boot up?
<twayneprice> chroot
<wrst> so you are working off the kernel of the chrome book? that could get complicated
<twayneprice> When I do a apt-cache it jumps from linux-headers-3.2 to 3.5
<twayneprice> Omnifrog: that didn't seem to work either
<wrst> yeah twayneprice the Ubuntu repos probably want have headers to match the kernel on the chrome book I suspect you would have to find and compile from source
<wrst> Unit193: you around?
<twayneprice> there is a newer version of crouton.  I may try to update.
<wrst> that might help maybe but have a feeling it may be painful to get it going
<wrst> but I'm sure its not impossible
<twayneprice> most everything else I've installed runs fine.  I can always just run stuff remotely.
<wrst> I suspect that expecting a kernel to match what Ubuntu should be running is the issue not this is all beyond my pea sized brain
<Omnifrog> crud
<Omnifrog> my optical drive is not being detected
<Omnifrog> I suspect the last time I put a new drive in the dc/dvd got bumped to a different port
<Juzzy> hey it's my farmer man
<Juzzy> :}
<Omnifrog> FARMERS ROCK!
<Juzzy> I have a red neck
<Juzzy> after spending 24 hours in 2 days planting grapes and berries
<Omnifrog> fine, I take 2 shows tomorrow
<Omnifrog> tomorrow will be fun
<Juzzy> heh frog -> pond nice
<Unit193> wrst: Am now. :P
<Omnifrog> :D
<wrst> Unit193: too late we are all asleep
<wrst> :)
<wrst> oh twayneprice is that an ARM processor in your chrome book?
<twayneprice> wrst: No, the samsung has the ARM.  Mine is the Acer C7.
<wrst> ahh well that should be a problem, Unit193 you have any ideas I know you are all into kernl stuff?
<wrst> and kernel stuff even
<wrst> and I meant that shouldn't be a problem... I need to wake up before typing
<DJOmnifrog> blerg
<twayneprice> wrst: Except I found instructions for the ARM :)   https://launchpad.net/~chromebook-arm/+archive/ppa
<wrst> well crud
<Unit193> Heh. :P
<twayneprice> BTW, I created a xfce chroot and an unity chroot.  I find myself using the xfce one much more.  :)
<Unit193> Mainly because Xfce is awesome.
<wrst> Unit193: any ideas on twayneprice's virtual box stuff?
<Unit193> I haven't seen it. :P
<twayneprice> I'm wondering if it is a problem to run virtualbox in a chroot.
<wrst> Unit193: scroll up just a bit will keep us from having to re type it all ;)
<Unit193> wrst: I wanted a re-type!  ;)
<wrst> forget it :P
<Unit193> twayneprice: From what source?  This is "virtualbox"?  And quantal?
<Unit193> StarTrek "All Our Yesterdays" is rather sad, actually.
<twayneprice> I just saw this here:  https://plus.google.com/112449749826562830126/posts/ZS9WaegrZYH
<twayneprice> "I was able to run my chromebox from Google IO with ubuntu 12. Then I updated the kernel and was able to get VirtualBox running...Then I was able to install Windows Vista 32bit on a USB sdd....The rest was downhill from there....Lol.... (Virtualized Windows on Chromebox.....heresy..... I know)...﻿"
<twayneprice> So at least it seems possible.  What does it mean to "update the kernel"?
<Unit193> I'd assume sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, unless he means another source or recompile.  linux-headers-generic may be what you're looking for?
<Unit193> This is virtualbox as found in the main repos?
<wrst> Unit193: since it is a chroot and he is using the chrome books kernel will stuff out of the repos actually work?
<twayneprice> yes, I just did the main repo.  That may be the problem.  :)
<Unit193> wrst: Virtualbox?  I do not know.  Could try installing the vbox kernel driver outside of the chroot, buuut.
<wrst> twayneprice: i would think the virtualbox package is fine but the kernel driver stuff is going to be the real issue i think
 * wrst should let Unit193 talk 
 * wrst should be quiet
<twayneprice> The nice thing is that if I completely hose it, it just takes about 30 minutes to get back to factory.  I didn't bring it to work today, though, so I can try anything until tonight.  :(
<Unit193> wrst: I don't actually know, never tried it like this, and never had a chrome book.
<wrst> me either :)
<twayneprice> I wonder if updating the kernel was the missing step.
<Unit193> Well, I'd think you'd need headers for the kernel that virtualbox will be interacting with, that'd be the chrome kernel.  But you don't have the chrome headers in the Ubuntu repos.  I'm guessing with the vbox driver in ChromeOS as long as it can access them outside of the chroot.
<wrst> is a vbox driver available in chrome os?
<twayneprice> I'll play with it more tonight but I wonder if doing the dist-upgrade will get the kernel to a version that I can find the linux headers for.
<wrst> twayneprice: from within ubuntu i don't think so because that doesn't effect the actual kernel you are using
<twayneprice> I wonder exactly what the guy did on the google plus comments to get it working.  He may have had the Samsung too.
<twayneprice> wrst: My son is going to Peru for a month and is wanting to take a cheap laptop.  He's getting a chromebook.  :)
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> peru? business? pleasuer? mission trip? none of our business?
<twayneprice> He is visiting a friend from high school that was originally from Peru and moved back there after college.
<DJOmnifrog> peruvian obelisks!
<wrst> ahh cool twayneprice sounds like an interesting trip
<twayneprice> wrst: Yea, he's looking forward to it.  DJOmnifrog Are there famous obelisks in Peru?
<DJOmnifrog> there are!
<DJOmnifrog> well, I don't know how famous they are
<wrst> morning DJOmnifrog
<DJOmnifrog> morning wrst `
<DJOmnifrog> how nice. the DJ who is supposed to come after me is MIA
<cyberanger> DJOmnifrog: so, does that mean your stealing his hour?
<DJOmnifrog>  he just showed up a few minutes ago
<DJOmnifrog> heh
<DJOmnifrog> I wasn't even supposed to be on this morning. I was filling in for someone else :\
<wrst> Omnifrog: you are the universal dj?
<Omnifrog> I'm the sucker that picked up the slack
<Omnifrog> I still have my regular show this evening :\
<wrst> Omnifrog: you are one of those people... you know the responsible type ;)
<Omnifrog> the grown up in the group, lol
<wrst> totally possible
<Omnifrog> I have kids as old as some of them
<wrst> ouch
<wrst> you are dealing with kids literally then
<Omnifrog> there are a few 20 somethings on the staff
<Omnifrog> my daughter will be 24 soon
 * wrst thinks he isn't the oldest person here now
<twayneprice> wrst: As long as I'm here, you aren't the oldest.  :)
<wrst> good point twayneprice ;)
<wrst> there was competition for that second spot however but I think I'm safely in third now
<Omnifrog> :D
<DJOmnifrog> guh
<wrst> DJOmnifrog: how's it going?
<wrst> hello chris4585
<DJOmnifrog> hi wrst
<DJOmnifrog> tired
<wrst> you doing your "normal" shift now? :)
<DJOmnifrog> yeah, heh
<DJOmnifrog> the forest season is going to kick my ass
<wrst> sounds like work
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how you doing chris4585?
<DJOmnifrog> hi chris
<chris4585> alright, enjoying my day off
<wrst> cool chris4585 days off are golden
<chris4585> indeed
<chris4585> how are you wrst
<chris4585> ?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-13
<twayneprice> Hey wrst Here's something else for Christmas in March.  :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM2dhmU7hW8
<Omnifrog> my cd/dvd drive still isn't recognized
<Omnifrog> grr
<Omnifrog> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<Omnifrog> it works manually
<chris4585> did you try switching data cables?
<chris4585> I kept having problems with my cd drive and then I realized I kept getting ata errors and figured it out
<Omnifrog> it's SATA
<Omnifrog> maybe I'll peek inside the case
<chris4585> try a different port and cable
<Omnifrog> eh, maybe I'll deal with it tomorrow
<Omnifrog> I'm pretty fried
<Omnifrog> I need to find morning shift music
<Omnifrog> there is a <0 chance I'll need it tomorrow
<Omnifrog> I'm thinking Madonna, Sheryl Crow, something from Australia
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: sick puppies
<cyberanger> and you and I have very different morning music
<Omnifrog> lol, I have exactly one Sick Puppies track
<Omnifrog> I really don't have a set morning list
<Omnifrog> I'm rarely on in the mornings
<Omnifrog> today was the first time this year
<Omnifrog> I'm a night owl
<Omnifrog> the Sick Puppies track I hVE IS NICE
<Omnifrog> I'm calling it a night. peace out!
 * wrst looks around
<wrst> wb Omnifrog
<wrst> chris4585: having a good day?
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> Omnifrog: how be things ?
<Omnifrog> trying to figure out optical drive again
<wrst> what's the matter?
<Omnifrog> the desktop doesn't see it
<wrst> ahh I remember you talking about that
<wrst> something in linux i have never had a problem with
<wrst> one of the few things
<Omnifrog> yeah, I've never seen this before either
<chris4585> wrst, I guess, gotta go to work in a few minutes
<Omnifrog> it was working before I added another HDD a while back
<wrst> Omnifrog: sata?
<Omnifrog> hi chris
<Omnifrog> yep
<wrst> chris4585: jsut about to head away from work
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I still say to change the cable and try a different port
<Omnifrog> well that didn't work :\
<Omnifrog> I guess I should take it out and test it in anouther box
<Omnifrog> well, the drive works in another box
<Omnifrog> yay! it lives!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-14
<wrst> Omnifrog: how did you fix it?
<Omnifrog> I dunno :\
<Omnifrog> when I put it back in my desktop on the original SATA port it was on to begin with but using a different style cable it worked again
<wrst> Omnifrog: don't look, or touch it ever again and maybe it won't fail :)
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> it's never failed before. I have no idea what the problem was
<Omnifrog> works now though
<wrst> hopefully it will continue :)
<Omnifrog> and I got the opportunity to take a leaf blower to the wifes box before I tested it
<Omnifrog> good lord
<wrst> ha ha
<Omnifrog> there was 3 cats worth of fur in there
<wrst> cats...
<wrst> i don't get along well with them
<wrst> but i guess who does?
<Omnifrog> I coulda weaved a rug with what came out of the box
<Omnifrog> now that that is resolved I think I'm gonna give open Suse a spin and see if it can handle being a broadcast OS
<Omnifrog> it's not the platform I want but I'm curious
<Omnifrog> the ubuntu based side doesn't deal with audio and jack well
<Omnifrog> I know that all too well
<wrst> new release I am downloading it now actually
<Omnifrog> too late for me to mess with today but I may do it tomorrow
<Omnifrog> i gots go
<Omnifrog> nihgt
 * wrst makes some noise
 * cyberanger sneezes
 * wrst tries to avoid the flu
<cyberanger> wrst: don't worry, it's allergies
<cyberanger> apperently I'm allergic to wal-mart
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm allergic to work
<cyberanger> oh, I'm just shopping now
<cyberanger> and I'm guessing dust
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> do not $ yes | yes
<Omnifrog> http://blog.michaeltang.me/yes-yes-no/
<Omnifrog> :o
<Omnifrog> Corrected notes on the feeding of yes to yes  http://boingboing.net/2013/03/14/corrected-notes-on-the-feeding.html
<Omnifrog> http://www.logicbuy.com/categorydeals/computers/hard-drives-ssd
<Omnifrog> $93 for a 128gb SSD
<wrst> Omnifrog: !!
<Omnifrog> wrst!
<wrst> sorry that's cheap way less than $1/GB
<Omnifrog> ooh, down the page is an OCZ for 89.99
<Omnifrog> I have an OCZ as my boot drive in the desktop
<wrst> i bought this one: http://www.logicbuy.com/deals/samsung-840-series-mz-7td120bw-ssd/42947.aspx  for like 130 something a couple of months ago
<wrst> or maybe 3 months ago
<wrst> glad to see the price falling its realistic to have everything here on ssd except freenas
<Omnifrog> I like my data on spinnie disks for the time being
<Omnifrog> when the more common sense features like on-board power buffers become a given standard and the next gen FABs are normal I'll think about it
<wrst> yeah Omnifrog i have all my data on spinners
<wrst> but love running my apps on the ssd
<Omnifrog> yeah, that rocks
<Omnifrog> gimp and libre open in 1/10th sec
<jfenn2199> hello all
<Omnifrog> hi jfenn
<wrst> hello jfenn2199
<Omnifrog> having a swap on the SSD is like getting a huge amount of slightly slower RAM too
<Omnifrog> only slower cause the data moves over a different bus
<Omnifrog> 6Gb/s is still pretty quick though
<wrst> that's plenty quick for me really :)
<Omnifrog> I don't ever want a spinning disk for / ever again though
<Omnifrog> <60 sec boot times from click to reboot till fully functional desktop environment is teh bomb
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-15
<chris4585> my system usually shuts off within 2 - 4s, and startup of like 15 - 20 seconds and instant startup with xchat and chromium, it is rather nice
<Omnifrog> tomorrow night I think I'll do a 70's show
<Omnifrog> I'll open with the theme to the Rockford Files
<Omnifrog> then.. AM Gold for 2 hours
<Unit193> Icecast it! :D
<Omnifrog> I am a bit limited as to the format
<Omnifrog> but I can broadcast it on several streams
<Omnifrog> you can tune in at http://209.9.238.5:8794
<Omnifrog> tomorrow 6-8 EST
<Unit193> Oh, I was actually just kidding. :P
<bill_gill> any topic tonight?
<Omnifrog> the topic is Ribbit
<bill_gill> ah, not much of a Ribbit fan
<bill_gill> how about 4lv-dvb
<bill_gill> l4v-dvb
<bill_gill> v4l-dvb
<bill_gill> ribbit
<wrst> wb Omnifrog :)
<Omnifrog> tyty
<Omnifrog> I am so not getting stuff done today
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-16
<wrst> awesome DJOmnifrog
<DJOmnifrog> I'm boned
<DJOmnifrog> http://imgur.com/a/75KeH#0
<wrst> ouch Omnifrog|pond
<Omnifrog> looks like the SSD is fried
<Omnifrog> spinning discs ARE SO SLOW!!
<wrst> oh no Omnifrog  :(
<Omnifrog> this blows
<wrst> when I boot up a spinner now its like how did I ever do this
<Omnifrog> I know, right!
<Omnifrog> it's painful
<wrst> yes
<wrst> what do you think happened? don't guess it matters
<Omnifrog> I had an old ubuntu 9.1 partition that I hacked the password to get into and an 11.04
<Omnifrog> but all the mount points and links are hosed in them :\
<Omnifrog> I think the SSD boot drive died
<wrst> :(
<wrst> 11.04 the release that caused me to stop using Ubuntu and move to arch
<Omnifrog> it demanded that I upgrade to 11.10
<Omnifrog> that just finished and it immediately prompted me to to upgrade to 12.04
<Unit193> Omnifrog: Yes, this is reasonable.  If you'd like to stay on LTS releases, you can toggle that.  12.04 is an LTS.
<Omnifrog> sigh
<Omnifrog> I aint gonna make todays show
<wrst> sorry Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> guh
<Omnifrog> I think I have things working again  \o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-17
<Omnifrog> I have to build every damn thing from source to get back on the air but I think I'm back
<Omnifrog> live at froggies house http://184.174.169.180:8003
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-10
<elijah-mbp> wrst, that wasn't you i talked to on reddit yesterday was it?
<elijah-mbp> i was messaging with some guy in cookeville who does network support for a church in overton county.
<wrst> hey elijah-mbp not me but interesting
<wrst> if i did their network support I would proably single handedly destroy their network however :)
<elijah-mbp> wrst, haha :) :)  i found the guy because he posted his location as cookeville in a thread on /r/sysadmin - salary discussion.  i love those threads, possibly because i think i'm getting screwed a little at work.
<wrst> ahh hey that's good to know I suppose :\
 * cyberanger would just like a sysadmin job that lasts
<cyberanger> without having to fight for pay
<elijah-mbp> cyberanger, i'm at four years here now - i got one raise, but tbh it was just to barely get us up toward the middle of the bell curve of pay ranges for what we do.
<elijah-mbp> so as time goes on... it gets more and more disappointing.
<elijah-mbp> back in a bit - need to reboot.
<cyberanger> yeah, fear alot of jobs are that way now, raises are mearly cost of living adjustments
<zenadm1n> A lot of the sysadmins I know just have to change jobs every few years. Business needs constantly change and/or the job you take isn't the job you want anymore.
<zenadm1n> If you do your job really well you can make things boring for yourself, too.
<cyberanger> my trouble is slightly different, getting in, every time it's been a startup that flopped, or a failing business (with one exception) hence why I've been with wal-mart for two years
<cyberanger> hard to weigh the risk of leaving for a better job, when this one is the only one that lasted a full year without having to fight for the actual paycheck
<cyberanger> zenadm1n: seems like that is the par for the course sadly
<zenadm1n> I was doing apps support for The Med in Memphis. I worked for 3 different companies under 5 different bosses in 3.5 years.
<cyberanger> no trouble between jobs?
<cyberanger> or you landed one first each time? any impact from that kind of job hopping (IT doesn't seem to care like most)
<zenadm1n> I spent about 6 months unemployed between the Med and my next job. That job lasted a little over a year and I found myself unemployed for another 4 months. That job ended back in October. I didn't want the prospect of looking for work for months while I went broke.
<zenadm1n> I moved to Colorado in November and found a job within a week.
<zenadm1n> Not just a job, it's really my dream job. I'm a sysadmin - the only linux sysadmin for a school system out here.
<cyberanger> nice
<cyberanger> --finding what you want, not so much on the 10 months looking for work
<zenadm1n> Yeah, I was getting desperate. Besides FedEx and Autozone who has big Linux installations in TN? I worked for FedEx. That's the contract that ended in October. I didn't even want to apply to Autozon.
<wrst> Lowes :) I see some awful kde 3.x looking thing everytime I go there
<wrst> oh and oreilly autoparts too
<zenadm1n> Yeah, but I think Lowes is headquartered in Washington state. Does either Lowes or Oreilly have datacenters in TN?
<cyberanger> Amazon now, EPB in chattanooga
<cyberanger> beyond that it's Gov't
<zenadm1n> Lowe's is in NC. I'd rather be in CO than east TN. I don't think Memphis is a livable city anymore. People are overworked, and underpaid, and there's so much competition in the job market it's hard to compete with the dozens of sysadmins that Fedex has let go over the last few years.
<cyberanger> every Walmart employee uses SUSE Enterprise Linux, but most don't know it, and for what I can gather, some servers are in our stores, some are regional
<cyberanger> and some are home office in bentonville
<zenadm1n> Yeah, Arkansas isn't my bag, baby.
<cyberanger> half don't recognize WinCE on the "price guns" see telnet (yes, telnet, not ssh) into the server, where it flashes suse enterprise linux, kernel 2.6.32-** and then quickly goes to a login prompt
<cyberanger> I'd prefer East TN or West NC, don't mind Erie, PA or Buffalo, NY, but the market is flooded badly it seems
<cyberanger> CMU in Pittsburgh, RIT in Rochester, which floods Buffalo too, Plus 4 colleges in the Erie area, and at least 6 in the Buffalo Niagara area, with another 3 community colleges in mind
<cyberanger> plus manuafturing jobs left the area mostly, same idea as fedex there
<zenadm1n> There's a lot of growth, development, jobs here, but they manly have to do with the military bases between Denver and CO Springs.
<zenadm1n> *mainly*
<zenadm1n> But because so many people are working for the military there's a lot of civilian opportunties, too.
<zenadm1n> Between the wars and NSA revelations there's no way in good concience I could take a job as a military contractor.
<cyberanger> yeah, but some are downsizing already (lost out on a chance at Shriver AFB, along with NIST)
<zenadm1n> Peace, Love, Linux
<zenadm1n> NIST is also in Boulder.
<cyberanger> this was Ft. Collins
<zenadm1n> You can call and request a tour. I thought about going up there to see the atomic clock.
<cyberanger> but yeah, NIST is all over colorado
<zenadm1n> I know 5 Memphians who've moved to Ft Collins in the last few years.
<zenadm1n> I just hung out with a bunch of Memphis people in Boulder a few weeks ago. I'm definitely not alone in my frustration with finding a job back home.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-12
<Omnifrog> ribbit
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Omnifrog> hi Unit193
<wrst> hello
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> Omnifrog: all going well?
<Omnifrog> I just fried up a pound of bacon. all is right with the world
<Unit193> Bacon.
<Omnifrog> some of the bacon was for crumbling on top of tonights diner salad
<Omnifrog> some was consumed for OM NOM NOM NOM
<Omnifrog> some was reserved for breakfast in the morning
<Omnifrog> win win win
<wrst> ha ha nice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-13
<Omnifrog> How It's Unmade - Oreo Cookies   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJyGoGPXTj4&feature=share
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-09
<xTEMPLARx> Whee
<wrst> howdy xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> howdy sir
<xTEMPLARx> how ya be?
<wrst> well for a monday I am still together how about you? :)
<xTEMPLARx> i'm breathing, I believe.
<xTEMPLARx> got a lot of annoying work to do this morning, but we'll get through it I hope
<xTEMPLARx> and by that I don't mean that all work is annoying so much as this one particular bit of work is being more difficult than it should be.
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> isn't that all monday work?
<xTEMPLARx> typically eyah
<xTEMPLARx> yeah*
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-13
<xTEMPLARx> Wow not much chat since Monday
<xTEMPLARx> Lol
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: happy friday ;)
<xTEMPLARx> you too, sir
<wrst> indeed I intend sleeping late tomorrow to make up for the government and their stupid messing with the clocks
 * wrst is convinced when the clock change comes around more than any other time that we elect absolute morons to public office
<xTEMPLARx> i was affected by this time change more than any in the past
<xTEMPLARx> not sure why
<xTEMPLARx> plus, had a night this week where I wasnt' able to fall asleep till almost 4 a.m. That sure didn't help much either
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> that doesn't help any time :)
<wrst> so I am obviously ignorant, don't pay attention well, and can't read, but just noticed while looking at musical instruments on craigslist they have a personal section... this is either comedic gold or absolutely pathetic but its fun to read either way
 * wrst thinks it is weird enough buying a guitar or microphone from total strangers
<xTEMPLARx> it can get scary in there in the personals
<xTEMPLARx> i looked around once or twice and it didn't take long to want to leave
<wrst> yeah and I'm certainly not looking but thoguht it woudl be entertaining and it went from entertaining to uhh shall we say creepy to a very uncomfortable degree pretty quick!
<xTEMPLARx> no doubt
<xTEMPLARx> and some of them aren't exactly looking for a "date" so much as a . . . .
<wrst> uhh yeah
<xTEMPLARx> so anywho
<xTEMPLARx> gonna has a good weekend?
<xTEMPLARx> its supposed to be raining still, right?
<xTEMPLARx> weird
<xTEMPLARx> i have broken my ssh on my box here
<xTEMPLARx> if I try to ssh out of my box, it always says permission denied (publickey,password)
<wrst> I think not is it? on the rain
<wrst> I hope not
<wrst> I have a 3 soon to be 4 year old that needs to go outside and run free
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-14
<netritious> Howdy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<netritious> how was your weekend Unit193
<Unit193> Very good.  You?
<netritious> It was good
<netritious> Working on PCI-DSS 3.1 compliance. Could be worse heh
<netritious> I can't seem to find a definitve list of compliant cipher suites to provide /only/ TLSv1.1 and TLSv1.2 in postfix. Annoying.
<netritious> At the moment SSLv2 and SSLv3 are disallowed, but still doesn't account for weak ciphers in TLSv1.
<netritious> Myabe I should join a postfix channel too lol
<netritious> Unit193: So what did you do this weekend?
<Unit193> Visited family over in Indiana.
<minasota> netritious: Did you look here and read the section Server-Side Cipher Controls ?
<minasota> http://www.postfix.org/TLS_README.html
<minasota> Update wireshark if you use a Debian system. Just in case anyone was using it.
<minasota> and samba
<netritious> Unit193: which do you like better: the drive or the visit?
<Unit193> Visit.
<netritious> Hey minasota, yep has been open in a tab since this morning
<netritious> Unit193, family does tend to be more fun heh
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-15
<minasota> netritious: ha, ok. I saw they had a mailing list also. Might find something in there.
<netritious> ok, cool. I hadn't thought of searching the mailing list (derf). Thanks for the tip minasota!
<minasota> np
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-18
<GTswagger> The call for speakers for the SouthEast LinuxFest ends soon.  So if you want to speak about your FOSS'y passions to a building full of Linux geeks in Charlotte, NC in June, get that submission in!  http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/?page_id=18
<minasota> Speaking of that. What do we actually do as a TN Ubuntu team? Besides this channel and launchpad... Are we "really" an Ubuntu team?
<Unit193> FWIW, ubuntu-tn is quite different than ubuntu-us-tn.
<minasota> Are they more active?
<minasota> I'd like to get more involved with other people using Ubuntu in my area
<minasota> It doesn't even have to be Ubuntu. It would be nice to actually meet other people in a group that use Linux
<Unit193> LUGs too, perhaps then.
<Unit193> I'd say cyberanger is a good one to ask about that, when he's around.
<minasota> Do you all think anonymous can really damage Trump or do you think the info they have is nothing more than what most people could get with a little digging?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-19
<minasota> Anyone seen this? Marble machine... https://youtu.be/IvUU8joBb1Q
<minasota> The "How it works" videos are also interesting https://youtu.be/uog48viZUbM
<wrst> minasota: if Trump isn't damaging Trump I don't think any one can
<wrst> And I don't get it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-20
<cyberanger> minasota: there are lugs in Nashville and Chattanooga, nlug and chagalug respectively
<cyberanger> sadly, I think those are the only two still active
<cyberanger> Last Klug (Knoxville) email I see was Nov.
<cyberanger> wrst: cooklug around still? (My last email is 2012, and might not even be from the group)
<cyberanger> Memphis I recall an effort to reboot it, but hadn't followed up in awhile
<cyberanger> I have seen a new Defcon group spawn in Knoxville
<wrst> cyberanger: the irc chatroom is there but it is for all practical purposes dead
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-03-16
<[Ubik]> Stallman is my uncle.
 * cyberanger sees the resemblance
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-03-15
 * Ubik sends ZachGibbens an invoice.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-03-16
 * ZachGibbens yawns
